# When will Kevin Strother design again??



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Why not send him a Pm and ask?

:izza:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think when he forms his new company.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Or just start some random rumor and post it up on here. With a story about where you heard it, like you were bowling with the guys from Ross, Bear etc and they infomed you of their recent acquisition of Mr. Strother. Seriously though I can't wait to see what he does next because to outdo the Elites and Strothers he would have to make a deal with the devil. They are the best shooters I have ever laid my hands on.

-Chuck


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I'm certainly not going to bash the guy. I think the important thing is he just resumes designing bows. It would be beneficial to the archery industry.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

First like any Designer he is always thinking/designing something

Ive heard rumors that he will have a line out (I don't know through who or if it's going to be his) this year

Will I jump blindly on his bandwagon again, nope, im in a wait and see pattern

Besides I like what I have


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

IlBuckMaster said:


> No matter where it is at, a subset of people on here will follow him like mindless idiots... :wink:


Thank you, I thought I was the only one here that noticed.......


----------



## spurroad (Sep 20, 2010)

Doesn't really mean much to me. IMO Craig Yehle, lead designer at Bowtech who designed the Destroyer is at least equal to and better than KS. After this latest debacle at Strother Archery, Kevin's next stop is of little consequence. By debacle, I mean that KS allowed his name to be used for the company apparently only to sell bows. Wonder what's going to happen if SA starts to make real poor bows and his name is still being used? More like some kind of soap opera.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe he should team up with Andy Ross and create the Stross line...:lol3: I have no problem with either one, it's ashame they can't stay in one place, and do what they do best...design great bows, and leave the business dealings to others.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I asked him that on another thread, when we'll be seeing or hearing where his next designs are going to come from. He said 6-9 months if I remember right. Don't know him, so don't know for sure but sounded like he's got the wheels turning.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Im betting he has something out real soon..


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Is Strother still in buisness with him running it ? Has something changed again?


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

bowtecher82nd said:


> How long do everyone think it will be before Kevin is back designing for another new bow company or finally his own company????


Would someone please indulge myself and others with what is going on here? Not everyone keeps tabs and such on bow engineers and owners, but where did Kevin go? The last thing I knew, was that Kevin was designing the bows for Strother Archery and was doing well? Good grief, things change rapidly in the archery world.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

From what I have "Heard" Kevin says his contract was not being upheld so he left the company. I believe Strother Archery is claiming that the contract was met.. So probably more court business coming in the near future.. I have also heard rumors of Kevin S starting his own company and having a new lineup of bows faster than anything seen yet.. But then again thats just people talking, I have no idea what has happened or is going to happen..


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I think people just like the Drama and Gossip that follows him around.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aggieland said:


> From what I have "Heard" Kevin says his contract was not being upheld so he left the company. I believe Strother Archery is claiming that the contract was met.. So probably more court business coming in the near future.. I have also heard rumors of Kevin S starting his own company and having a new lineup of bows faster than anything seen yet.. But then again thats just people talking, I have no idea what has happened or is going to happen..


Part of that is correct. Kevin was on here last week and said it himself. Not the faster bow thing but everything else stated here. Personally I hope the best for the guy. One heck of a bow designer.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.

I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.

I didn't make a deal with the devil....God has blessed me with the ability to do what I like.....design bows.

I did not just up and leave SA...there was a breach of contract and not by me.....end of story.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.
> 
> I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.
> 
> ...


There you have it guys. Thanks Kevin and best of luck to you bro.


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant wait to see these bows.......any specs??????:rock::rock:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

Bear215 said:


> Maybe he should team up with Andy Ross and create the Stross line...:lol3: I have no problem with either one, it's ashame they can't stay in one place, and do what they do best...design great bows, and leave the business dealings to others.


Now that's a good one-:smile:


----------



## John 501 (Oct 20, 2008)

kevin thanks for the info bro! I cant wait to see the 2011 design. Will it be better than my SR71 and Infinity.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I cant wait to see the bows ks has out this year. I really like my sr71 so if he can make improvements I will definitely be interested.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

jeffrey1 said:


> Yes, and there seem to be just as many mindless idiots that are willing to bash him.


I didn't bash him....


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.
> 
> I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I came off wrong with the "deal with the devil" line. It was meant as praise for your bows; not a bash of you or your bows. As I said I love the Elites and my Vanquish. Can't wait to see whats in store for 2011 from ya. Really glad to hear that this will be your own line without all the sour business dealings.

-Chuck


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

John 501 said:


> kevin thanks for the info bro! I cant wait to see the 2011 design. Will it be better than my SR71 and Infinity.


If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep there you have it ONE side of the story.


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Where do I sent my money? Maybe you should start taking orders now. I will take one in a 27 1/2 draw length 70#.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

WYelkhunter said:


> Yep there you have it ONE side of the story.


PM me your email...I'll give you written proof that the ONE side I'm telling is the TRUTH.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.
> 
> I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.
> 
> ...


Betchya a few guys just made a mess.......


----------



## rickson (Jun 5, 2010)

I like all of your designs Kevin. I'd love something like a GT500 that shoots my 470 grain arrows around 320 at 29" and 73#.

ha ha


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Man don't say that!!! Love my Infinity but......  Sounds awesome!


----------



## rgm381 (Aug 31, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Count me as interested. Lmk when ready to ship


----------



## Green Pins (Sep 14, 2010)

Maitland, Athens, New Breed, Strothers, am I forgeting anybody? Its a crowded ferld in a down market. Did anybody here really think all these new guys are going to survive? Hi Country ,TSS, Champion, York, Indian , Jennings,Newbery,etc. Hello?


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Cant wait to see what comes out then.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ummmm can I be one of the testers.Or atleast one of the first inline to order? btw I think I would be an unbelievable rep,lol.Just throwing it out there.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

O great, and I got to wait 2 months to see the bow, Im going crazy and its been just 10 minutes since he said what the bows will have


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

man, that dude sure seems to have alot of work problems


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> new cable holder,


Please no roller guards


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


*Now we are talking!!!! SWEET!!!*


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


 I shot the sr71 and liked it so take this with a grain of salt just thought it was funny. With this post I cant tell if the next bow is great or your calling the Infinity an overpriced piece of crap. LOL


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

$*&# YOU KEVIN! NOW I HAVE TO WAIT FOR YOUR BOWS TO COME OUT BEFORE I GET A NEW BACKUP OR PRIMARY BOW! HAHA! Probably be a primary bow though. As long as you're in control of your company, I believe you'll be very successful! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Kevin do you have a name picked out for your new company, and will SA continue to use your name. 

Good luck
BD


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Please no roller guards


It's not a roller guard!


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

split limb?????


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

How about those Bayou Bengals:darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anynamewilldo said:


> I shot the sr71 and liked it so take this with a grain of salt just thought it was funny. With this post I cant tell if the next bow is great or your calling the Infinity an overpriced piece of crap. LOL


These are the things that people said they wanted to see...part of the limb twist(cam lean) was the bows were not being assembled correctly once assembly went to MI.......the Infinity is a good bow....my new ones are just much better.

Yes, split limbs....and my LSU Tigers give me a stress test every week.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant wait to see these bows!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

IlBuckMaster said:


> No matter where it is at, a subset of people on here will follow him like mindless idiots... :wink:
> 
> He is burning a lot of bridges on his journey to the archery hall of fame.... really too bad. But it is getting harder to believe that it is always the other people involved in the business who are the problem.


Interesting point of view...


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


I held off from buying a Strother bow because there were so many issues and people never seemed happy. I will deff look at a 33" 7" BH bow, Sounds like a new GTO!!!


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


yea that sounds about right


----------



## tschammel (Oct 28, 2009)

I think Kevin Strother and Andy Ross should merg and create a company.....I think they would make a long lasting company and some sweet bows. :wink:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

realmfg said:


> I held off from buying a Strother bow because there were so many issues and people never seemed happy. I will deff look at a 33" 7" BH bow, Sounds like a new GTO!!!


The GTO was the best bow I think Elite or Kevin ever designed...........JMO And Kevin I would not worry about showing anyone proof really just none of OUR (Publics) business. Good luck in the future..........


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Tell me you are going to have DL's for us stubby armed guys as well.

What camo pattern are you thinking of?


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

lord have mercy i really liked kevin until he told us he was an lsu fan! laughing!!! no but the truth is kevin is a fine fellow and i always have and always will think a lot about the guy! he builds some of the finest products on earth and always will! and is a super fellow to talk to! kudos to you kevin, if you ever need anything dont hesitate to ask, godbless you my friend!!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

This is looking very good, new bow design that is. I have the SR, Infinity and Inspire and if the new Strother is much better it will be unreal. Looking forward to the next several weeks.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Interesting


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

You have my intrest peeked Kevin


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

BradMc26 said:


> Tell me you are going to have DL's for us stubby armed guys as well.
> 
> What camo pattern are you thinking of?


Will go down to 26" with regular cam, 23" with SD cam.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


interesting...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Will go down to 26" with regular cam, 23" with SD cam.


Don't forget us long draw guys. Will one of those two bows draw to 32"? I sure hope so. I was one of those guys that waited a long time for the Inspire but got one assembled in MI and had numerous issues like two risers and three times sent in for inability to tune. It was a nice shooter that was quiet as hell and had zero vibration though. I wish that I had gotten one that you put together.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes 32" draw will be available on one model. You don't even want to know the speed....you will be impressed.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

now all they need is barnsdale limbs and they would be one of the best built bows on the planet!!!!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Thats it?

LOL..


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

There better be a dealer less then 25 miles from me! haha. I went to an elite dealer and they said they stopped selling them because they were selling more hoyts and mathews. and the other dealer for the strother bows dropped them because they were waiting longer to get bows then the other places.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

For some reason an old native american fable keeps coming to mind.

A little boy was walking down a path and he came across a rattlesnake. The rattlesnake was getting old. He asked, "Please little boy, can you take me to the top of the mountain? I hope to see the sunset one last time before I die." The little boy answered "No Mr. Rattlesnake. If I pick you up, you'll bite me and I'll die." The rattlesnake said, "No, I promise. I won't bite you. Just please take me up to the mountain." The little boy thought about it and finally picked up that rattlesnake and took it close to his chest and carried it up to the top of the mountain. 
They sat there and watched the sunset together. It was so beautiful. Then after sunset the rattlesnake turned to the little boy and asked, "Can I go home now? I am tired, and I am old." The little boy picked up the rattlesnake and again took it to his chest and held it tightly and safely. He came all the way down the mountain holding the snake carefully and took it to his home to give him some food and a place to sleep. The next day the rattlesnake turned to the boy and asked, "Please little boy, will you take me back to my home now? It is time for me to leave this world, and I would like to be at my home now." The little boy felt he had been safe all this time and the snake had kept his word, so he would take it home as asked. 

He carefully picked up the snake, took it close to his chest, and carried him back to the woods, to his home to die. Just before he laid the rattlesnake down, the rattlesnake turned and bit him in the chest. The little boy cried out and threw the snake upon the ground. "Mr. Snake, why did you do that? Now I will surely die!" The rattlesnake looked up at him and grinned, "You knew what I was when you picked me up."


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

OK I wanna Hear some SPecs!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Boludo said:


> For some reason an old native american fable keeps coming to mind.
> 
> A little boy was walking down a path and he came across a rattlesnake. The rattlesnake was getting old. He asked, "Please little boy, can you take me to the top of the mountain? I hope to see the sunset one last time before I die." The little boy answered "No Mr. Rattlesnake. If I pick you up, you'll bite me and I'll die." The rattlesnake said, "No, I promise. I won't bite you. Just please take me up to the mountain." The little boy thought about it and finally picked up that rattlesnake and took it close to his chest and carried it up to the top of the mountain.
> They sat there and watched the sunset together. It was so beautiful. Then after sunset the rattlesnake turned to the little boy and asked, "Can I go home now? I am tired, and I am old." The little boy picked up the rattlesnake and again took it to his chest and held it tightly and safely. He came all the way down the mountain holding the snake carefully and took it to his home to give him some food and a place to sleep. The next day the rattlesnake turned to the boy and asked, "Please little boy, will you take me back to my home now? It is time for me to leave this world, and I would like to be at my home now." The little boy felt he had been safe all this time and the snake had kept his word, so he would take it home as asked.
> ...


Did you just get out of a tepee with some kind of cleansing hallucinogenic pipe? LOL


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

If you plan on shipping January, when can we expect some teaser pics to look at?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Boludo said:


> For some reason an old native american fable keeps coming to mind.
> 
> A little boy was walking down a path and he came across a rattlesnake. The rattlesnake was getting old. He asked, "Please little boy, can you take me to the top of the mountain? I hope to see the sunset one last time before I die." The little boy answered "No Mr. Rattlesnake. If I pick you up, you'll bite me and I'll die." The rattlesnake said, "No, I promise. I won't bite you. Just please take me up to the mountain." The little boy thought about it and finally picked up that rattlesnake and took it close to his chest and carried it up to the top of the mountain.
> They sat there and watched the sunset together. It was so beautiful. Then after sunset the rattlesnake turned to the little boy and asked, "Can I go home now? I am tired, and I am old." The little boy picked up the rattlesnake and again took it to his chest and held it tightly and safely. He came all the way down the mountain holding the snake carefully and took it to his home to give him some food and a place to sleep. The next day the rattlesnake turned to the boy and asked, "Please little boy, will you take me back to my home now? It is time for me to leave this world, and I would like to be at my home now." The little boy felt he had been safe all this time and the snake had kept his word, so he would take it home as asked.
> ...


You had to have been saving that for post #1,000


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes 32" draw will be available on one model. You don't even want to know the speed....you will be impressed.


Awesome! I will look forward to it! Put me down for one when you have it out. Thanks.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Can I work for your company!?!?!?! I'm finishing up my last internship and I'll be graduated with an Engineering Technology Degree with Mechanical Design in December! Teach me your ways!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

I was under the impression that SA was Kev's company. So who does own SA? And are they still making bows under the SA name? D they still own your name or is the contracts broken. Not trying to be nosey, just wondering if your new bows will be named Strother or something else.
Good luck, no matter what happens.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

The name will stay the same as for now from what my rep told me.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

IlBuckMaster said:


> No matter where it is at, a subset of people on here will follow him like mindless idiots... :wink:
> 
> He is burning a lot of bridges on his journey to the archery hall of fame.... really too bad. But it is getting harder to believe that it is always the other people involved in the business who are the problem.


Really from Illinois Team Midwest Whitetail? Callin people mindless idiots? WOW, what do sponsors do when "celeberties" call people midless idiots. Some things are better left unsaid. There is a difference between open discussion and meanness.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

They will follow him because he is one of the best designers to ever touch a bow, as for me and being a shop owner i need more stability to follow i already followed once and thought he would be there for the long haul. Point being KS name alone sells bows.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Man I would sure like to see Kevin produce binaries again. Nobody gets speed out of binaries like Kevin. 

I can dream!!!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.



Perfect. One of each for me Kev!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Kevin*



JLARCHERY said:


> They will follow him because he is one of the best designers to ever touch a bow, as for me and being a shop owner i need more stability to follow i already followed once and thought he would be there for the long haul. Point being KS name alone sells bows.


I understand your feelings- I was promised a bow by Kevin himself before elk season last year- I finally got an Infinty in May and it was not what I had waited for or expected. His new company and new bows by January we'll see.ukey:


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Easy to throw stones at someone when we havent been in the same position he was or is in.


----------



## John D 194 (Feb 5, 2008)

i don't buy a new bow every year but if you make that and have a dealer near me to test it out i just might be sold


Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Choices...would you all like less rather than more???
PSE, Elite, G5 and a few others have already released bows. More will soon. 2011 should be great.
Cue that new Miller Light commercial.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.



Ok, Now give me some info on the Fastest bow you will offer. Just for those guys that need a little extra push on the arrow.. :moose2:


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

KS,

You have without question designed some of the most popular bows in recent times. Personally, I took a good hard look at the SA bows and really liked many things about them and I would have bought one or more hadn't been for the fact that SA was a new company and quite candidly, you have moved from one company to the another quite a bit in recent times. (This statement is not meant to be an insult.) I just was unsure that the SA would last. I could care less why you have left all of the other companies (Bowtech, Elite, SA), that is your own business. I really like your designs and I have bought them in the past and I would really like to have faith in the fact that if I buy one of your newest designs it will be "supported" down the road (quality dealer network, solid warranty etc.). Is this something that you and/or your business associates are addressing?


----------



## showmehntr (Oct 25, 2008)

What will be the name of your new business?


----------



## ljhopp (Aug 17, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes 32" draw will be available on one model. You don't even want to know the speed....you will be impressed.



I want the model that has the 7 brace height that will be around the 350 IBO.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I cant wait to see these bows. Any information on what the company will be called? Where the dealers will be?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

ljhopp said:


> I want the model that has the 7 brace height that will be around the 350 IBO.


He made one three years ago that was very close. Called the Envy.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I beg to differ on that one, Athens bows are pretty speedy, and they are TAD smoother than any binary that I have shot...



TexasCanesFan said:


> Man I would sure like to see Kevin produce binaries again. Nobody gets speed out of binaries like Kevin.
> 
> I can dream!!!!!


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's the companies he's working for that's screwing him over then anything. If he is in charge of his OWN company, it would be better. Yet, I have no clue what happened to him and the other companies he's worked with. I'm just saying that he's a very good designer and a lot of companies might want to have him as a designer. But with him being so good, a company might take advantage of him and Kevin might suspect that so he'll leave the company. All you guys hating on him are thinking from one point of view. I suggest keeping an open mind and thinking of it from different points of views before you open your big mouths. He might not have all the resources to start his own business, so he'll have to start one with other people where problems could arrive. If he can have his own company, then he can take charge and make his own choices. If something happens, then it's his own fault. But with him working for other companies, there might be some disagreements. I'm no business major, these are just my thoughts. I still respect him and for what he does.


----------



## rocket75 (Jan 13, 2009)

:iamwithstupid:


JWaltrip said:


> Kevin take some business classes before you design any more bows.


----------



## ljhopp (Aug 17, 2010)

Boonerbrad said:


> He made one three years ago that was very close. Called the Envy.


But this new one will be close to 360 IBO.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

John D 194 said:


> i don't buy a new bow every year but if you make that and have a dealer near me to test it out i just might be sold


I'm only a hour away bro!!!!


----------



## rocket75 (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbs_up


Mig said:


> I think it's the companies he's working for that's screwing him over then anything. If he is in charge of his OWN company, it would be better. Yet, I have no clue what happened to him and the other companies he's worked with. I'm just saying that he's a very good designer and a lot of companies might want to have him as a designer. But with him being so good, a company might take advantage of him and Kevin might suspect that so he'll leave the company. All you guys hating on him are thinking from one point of view. I suggest keeping an open mind and thinking of it from different points of views before you open your big mouths. He might not have all the resources to start his own business, so he'll have to start one with other people where problems could arrive. If he can have his own company, then he can take charge and make his own choices. If something happens, then it's his own fault. But with him working for other companies, there might be some disagreements. I'm no business major, these are just my thoughts. I still respect him and for what he does.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

JWaltrip said:


> Kevin take some business classes before you design any more bows.


Great post. Very insightful. Have a great day and good luck with minding your own business.


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

The thing that keeps coming to mind is: "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is"


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I would like to see bows delivered to the customer on time. Not waiting months to fill orders. I am just wondering if that is wishful thinking.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what part of I didn't run or own SA some of you don't understand, I was dumb enough to let them use my name.....Brian Park and Vance Upper are the partners in the business....If you have a complaint about shipping times please call them....I had a three year contract to design....wasn't planning on leaving......things happen that force you to make a decision based on the best thing for you and your family......my wife Kate will be my partner in our new company.....we have a name already registered and a banner that will go on AT hopefully this week......for all you doubters.....I have put a ton of effort into making these bows very smooth and VERY fast.....I haven't promised a delivery date.....I still am trying to line up dependable suppliers so I don't run into the shipping delays SA had......


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I will be watching and waiting Kevin.
Good luck with the process.


----------



## Zoobear (Aug 9, 2005)

Kevin, I cant wait for a 32" draw bow from you. I have tried several bows you have designed over the years and have been impressed with every one! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

IlBuckMaster said:


> No matter where it is at, a subset of people on here will follow him like mindless idiots... :wink:
> 
> He is burning a lot of bridges on his journey to the archery hall of fame.... really too bad. But it is getting harder to believe that it is always the other people involved in the business who are the problem.


Totally uncalled for. How sad.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Strother Archery*



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.
> 
> I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.
> 
> ...


Kevin,
You are more than welcome to move to South Africa.I think that you will fit in just fine here.Actually we need a guy like yourself to put us on the map.WE LOVE YOUR BOWS.Especially for our tough game over here.
Anyhow I wish you all the best for the near future.
Regards
Philip Moolman


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey KS, 
I hope some effort is put into a very efficient and smooth short draw cam. The Cuda was a very nice offering, but I could do without the hump/dump. 33.5 ATA 6.5-7" BH

I'm also hoping I can order a "custom" bow from you built to my exact specs. Kinda like a high end 1911 smith does for me, but at a much more reasonable price.

And finally, you never know when your current hunting season may be your last. translation: "Don't miss the IL rut and maybe taking a booner because of the start up process". Miracles can happen. Look at LSU....


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Kevin will you design a system machined into the riser for mounting two piece quivers such as Hoyt ans Mathews..

BD


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the new designs.....Still have the GTO and the SR-71 is just a flinging machine!! Best to both you & Kate....BTW, we have mutual friends in N. Idaho. Swing by if you're ever passing through Bismarck!


----------



## Urban_Redneck (Nov 8, 2003)

Not being his first rodeo, I'll wager Kevin signed a contract that spelled out each parties rights and responsibilities. Without any specific knowledge of his situation I'll just say there are as many ways to screw with a person and or numbers as there are lawyers. Unless you have ever worked for a start-up or venture capital buy out, it's likely that you would find it hard to believe the shenanigans that go on.

The fact that he is here and launching a new company says to me that he is not as stupid as the SA principals hoped he was.

YMMV


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Well when you are ready to get these new bows out into some testing hands, I'm ready. :tongue:


----------



## captainron62 (Nov 18, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not sure what part of I didn't run or own SA some of you don't understand, I was dumb enough to let them use my name.....Brian Park and Vance Upper are the partners in the business....If you have a complaint about shipping times please call them....I had a three year contract to design....wasn't planning on leaving......things happen that force you to make a decision based on the best thing for you and your family......my wife Kate will be my partner in our new company.....we have a name already registered and a banner that will go on AT hopefully this week......for all you doubters.....I have put a ton of effort into making these bows very smooth and VERY fast.....I haven't promised a delivery date.....I still am trying to line up dependable suppliers so I don't run into the shipping delays SA had......


Kevin, You answered your own question. You let them hang your name on the door. That is why good bad or indifferent you get everyones thoughts and opinions. The question I have and I am surprised this hasnt been asked; are you going to offer an Elite type warranty? I think that would satisfy the questions about the stability of your company and definantly show that you are in for the long haul. If so, I would like to place my order. 

Good Luck, you bows are among my favorite all time!


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Urban_Redneck said:


> Not being his first rodeo, I'll wager Kevin signed a contract that spelled out each parties rights and responsibilities. Without any specific knowledge of his situation I'll just say there are as many ways to screw with a person and or numbers as there are lawyers. Unless you have ever worked for a start-up or venture capital buy out, it's likely that you would find it hard to believe the shenanigans that go on.
> 
> The fact that he is here and launching a new company says to me that he is not as stupid as the SA principals hoped he was.
> 
> YMMV


I think him being here is because he is laying the groundwork for a new venture. He did this when he left Bowtech and Elite, if I'm not mistaken. A form of free advertisement to his base. Me being one! He makes great bows, I have owned four. I just wish he could be in one place long enough to see what he can really build. It would seem to me that moving around has to take away from his creative genius. Best of luck to KS and I'm waiting impatiently for his next works of art.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

....to add to that......His new line will in all likelihood KILL SA. I am afraid SA made a big mistake. I have never owned one of his bows but his talents are obvious.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.
> 
> I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.
> 
> ...


Dude, you are the man when it comes to bows, IMO. Cant wait to see the new line you have comin out


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't wait to hear more and my new bow purchase will be delayed, until I see some more info. So please leak info when you can Kevin. Will happily hunt with my Infinity in the mean time. A POTENTIAL infinity with more valley, let-off, better draw, Holy Chit!!! PS; I will be sure to not befriend rattlesnakes anymore.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

bowtech dually said:


> Kevin will you design a system machined into the riser for mounting two piece quivers such as Hoyt ans Mathews..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





R0CKETMAN said:


> Hey KS,
> I hope some effort is put into a very efficient and smooth short draw cam. The Cuda was a very nice offering, but I could do without the hump/dump. 33.5 ATA 6.5-7" BH
> 
> 
> And finally, you never know when your current hunting season may be your last. translation: "Don't miss the IL rut and maybe taking a booner because of the start up process". Miracles can happen. Look at LSU....



The bows will be available in shorter DL. Yes, I have to hope for a miracle every time LSU plays!!!



cordini said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new designs.....Still have the GTO and the SR-71 is just a flinging machine!! Best to both you & Kate....BTW, we have mutual friends in N. Idaho. Swing by if you're ever passing through Bismarck!


I know of whom you speak....great people and true friends.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

NeshotaValley said:


> I can't wait to hear more and my new bow purchase will be delayed, until I see some more info. So please leak info when you can Kevin. Will happily hunt with my Infinity in the mean time. A POTENTIAL infinity with more valley, let-off, better draw, Holy Chit!!! PS; I will be sure to not befriend rattlesnakes anymore.


I hopefully have picked up my LAST rattlesnake too.....must have a good immunity to them now as many times as I've been bitten. I didn't even know they had rattlers in certain parts of MI!!!!! LOL


----------



## spurroad (Sep 20, 2010)

Dylanl said:


> I cant wait to see these bows. Any information on what the company will be called? Where the dealers will be?


Company de jour?


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

I have no bad intentions here and will also be holding off on a new bow purchase until I see what Kevin is putting out or something else really catches my eye, however how many times are we going to fall for the "It will be available in January" from these newly forming companies. If he is now just shopping for suppliers I think it is very unlikely that we will see product shipping in 3 months. Nothing against Kevin but remember the Elite and SA shipping promises. I know he was only the designer but at one time if I remember correctly Kate was listed as owner of Elite.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

CNC machines are pretty quick at turning out risers, cams, mods and other parts.......then they go to the coaters.....then I assemble them.....it doesn't take forever....well sometimes it does....but there is one thing that no other company has had....a real passion to get these to the market for more than just one reason.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Just tell me where and when I can place an order. I have to test one of these buddy.


----------



## boomer22 (Dec 31, 2009)

d**n it!! I was ready to buy right now, and now i gotta wait. All i can say is hurry up kevin my ally is gettin tired


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

KS
Use Stage 1 Strings and get Wes at Fury X to carry the new line so I can get one.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I NEVER owned any part of SA....I had a design contract that allowed them to use my designs as long as the agreement was upheld......I had no part in the business side of SA.
> 
> I will have MY OWN line....hoping to have bows ready to ship in Jan....Kate just finished our banner that she will be sending to AT to become a sponsor....will have 2 models for the 2011 line.
> 
> ...


I'd leave too. Bummer to hear that. Glad to see your still doing what you love to do and I can't wait to see what you're going to be putting out next.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> PM me your email...I'll give you written proof that the ONE side I'm telling is the TRUTH.


Is this an open invite ? I too have only heard "one" side of the story and would be very interested in the "other" side of this story.
pm with email has been sent :wink:


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Good luck. Wow us brotha.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

Karbon said:


> Just tell me where and when I can place an order.


I think you know that already Steve.:wink:


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

please shed some teaser specs. i love my destroyer but if you can make me a bow thats even faster with a 31 or bigger draw thats just a tad smoother, i am sold.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not sure what part of I didn't run or own SA some of you don't understand, I was dumb enough to let them use my name.....Brian Park and Vance Upper are the partners in the business....If you have a complaint about shipping times please call them....I had a three year contract to design....wasn't planning on leaving......things happen that force you to make a decision based on the best thing for you and your family......my wife Kate will be my partner in our new company.....we have a name already registered and a banner that will go on AT hopefully this week......for all you doubters.....I have put a ton of effort into making these bows very smooth and VERY fast.....I haven't promised a delivery date.....I still am trying to line up dependable suppliers so I don't run into the shipping delays SA had......


Good luck. We have a nice machine shop here if you need to do some outsourcing. We could give you a quote. We run 24/7.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Kevin, I'm ready whenever!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Send me a lefty to test.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Cant wait to see the release of these bows! I am already highly interested!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

vhunter said:


> Send me a lefty to test.


So your the under cover agent I was warned about....doing espionage work for that MI company!!!! Before you all freak out....I'm just kidding with V....he is a good guy....regardless of what some might say. LOL


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> So your the under cover agent I was warned about....doing espionage work for that MI company!!!! Before you all freak out....I'm just kidding with V....he is a good guy....regardless of what some might say. LOL


Ya, you got me. You know how much I like those guys in MI. :spy:

Oh by the way, how about a DFC of these new bows your working on.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kevin,

What CAD package do you use to model in?

Just wondering.


----------



## captainron62 (Nov 18, 2007)

Kevin,

Did you see my question about warranty? What kind of warranty package are you thinking? Also are you doing advance orders?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

vhunter said:


> Ya, you got me. You know how much I like those guys in MI. :spy:
> 
> Oh by the way, how about a DFC of these new bows your working on.


How about once I have my sponsor banner and can "legally" post about the particulars...I'll post a DFC of an Infinity and one of my new ones so you can compare. I don't think that is giving away ANY secrets...

Kate is sending the banner and contract today to AT.


----------



## KANSASBIGBUCK (Oct 8, 2006)

Will your new bows be offered in left hand?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, LH models will be available.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn Kevin thanks.....I want one with plain alum riser, and alum cams....black limbs. Im a drag racer and love the look of billet aluminum


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

One thing for sure is these threads take off like wildfire!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

That is good news about making ones for lefties.

What camo pattern are you thinking? The Predator sure looks great on bows.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Kevin

Personally I don't care what happened between you and your previous employers that's between you and them but I would like to wish you good luck and every sucess in your next venture. Under promise and over deliver and everything will be fine.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Kevin. Please bring back the next gen g1 camo pattern on your bows like the Elite's had. I loved that pattern.

I am anxious to see what you have comming because personally I like your designs and 2 of the bows you have previously designed are my favorites to shoot to this date, and with the 2011 releases so far being underwhelming so far IMO, I am anxious to see whats comming.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Kevin do us a big favor since your a really open to the public sort of guy. If possible post pics of the bows as they are put together so those that havent decided what to buy in 2011 can see how they are looking and preforming and either hold off or make deals on what they want.. Im auctually going to be bowless after the end of October and need to decide what to buy.. Keep up the good work. !!!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Kevin, 

Are you going to have a short draw speed bow for us archers with T-rex arms? 

I have an sr71 now that is shooting 305 with a 332gr arrow and 285 with a 392gr arrow at 27.5"/60.

I'd like something to get around 295 with a 400gr arrow with the same bow specs. Can you do it?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Yichi said:


> Kevin. Please bring back the next gen g1 camo pattern on your bows like the Elite's had. I loved that pattern.
> 
> I am anxious to see what you have comming because personally I like your designs and 2 of the bows you have previously designed are my favorites to shoot to this date, and with the 2011 releases so far being underwhelming so far IMO, I am anxious to see whats comming.



Me too. I love G1.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> How about once I have my sponsor banner and can "legally" post about the particulars...I'll post a DFC of an Infinity and one of my new ones so you can compare. I don't think that is giving away ANY secrets...
> 
> Kate is sending the banner and contract today to AT.



Whos going to make your strings, Crackers?


*Real Tree AP Snow would be a great camo option* :thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cant wait to see these bows. sounds like the short draw archers dream. would love to be able to shoot a 400+gr arrow at a good speed at 60# with my 26.75dl.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

yes I am a short draw archer 26"! Definitely like the looks of the infinity and sr71 but we'll see what kevin has up his sleeve!


----------



## valleysteve (Mar 19, 2010)

I had no idea....but glad I sold my Vanquish. Imagine how values will drop...like a rock.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

karbon said:


> me too. I love g1.


*x3!!!*


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Kevin, Will you have a marketer similar to osmg?


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> *x3!!!*


x4!!!!!!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't read all the posts in this thread, but I'm glad Kevin will have some more bows out there. Hey Kevin, any chance you can offer your original Strother series bows that had the two track cam? I would have really liked to have one of those......


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Good Luck to you Kevin and remember not everything in Michigan is bad. Les Miles was born in Ohio, but he is a Michigan man Through and through!


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

JustRace said:


> Good Luck to you Kevin and remember not everything in Michigan is bad. Les Miles was born in Ohio, but he is a Michigan man Through and through!


That may be a bad example. :tongue:


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Put me on the list... I'm ready to purchase this ________ Archery "DeathRay"


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

JustRace said:


> Good Luck to you Kevin and remember not everything in Michigan is bad. Les Miles was born in Ohio, but he is a Michigan man Through and through!


Sometimes I want to buy Les a new watch!!!!! Or at least teach him to read a digital clock....J/K I guess the bottom line is they are 6-0.


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

achiro said:


> That may be a bad example. :tongue:


Nope! Who else could make JaMarcus Russell a champion. lol


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Kevin,
Maybe I missed it, but are you new offerings going to be hybrid or binary cams?


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

I wonder what all the other designers are going to be making as far as cams go for 2012?:secret:


----------



## Nick Habes (Feb 25, 2005)

My bow dealer carries Strother Bows, he was phoned two weeks ago about Kevin's leaving. They are going to continue without him but there will be no changes for 2011. New models will be out for the 2012 season.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevin,
maybe you posted this already; will your new bows have split limbs or solid? Also binary or yoke? Me and 2 other tuners had a hell of a time tuning a 32" Inspire. Finally sent it in and Greg put it right, but even he said it gave him some fits. I know that was the MI boys though who assembled that.


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, split limbs....and my LSU Tigers give me a stress test every week.





Longbow42 said:


> Kevin,
> maybe you posted this already; will your new bows have split limbs or solid? Also binary or yoke? Me and 2 other tuners had a hell of a time tuning a 32" Inspire. Finally sent it in and Greg put it right, but even he said it gave him some fits. I know that was the MI boys though who assembled that.


post #46


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Really like the split limbs....And wide, flat shelf.....


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Sometimes I want to buy Les a new watch!!!!! Or at least teach him to read a digital clock....J/K I guess the bottom line is they are 6-0.


man you beat up on my gators sat. It was a good game and that is what makes collage football so much fun to watch. like Auburn and Kentucky


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

any chance for an ASAT camo bow???? I know it's too much to ask for, but I have never seen a bow company offer this. Also what CAD program do you use?


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Kevin it seems that a few on here like the Next camo. I have always thought the Predator camo looked great on a bow as many patterns do not adapt as well to small areas as Predator but while looking at some dipping websites I came across Gods Country Late Season and really liked the pattern. Im curious as to what others on here think as well as yourself. I have no connection with the company, just liked the pattern for treestand hunting.

BD


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Kevin, I find the specs on the 33 inch ATA bow very interesting...can you give us a hint of the other bow your working on ATA wise and such??


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Reflexman said:


> man you beat up on my gators sat. It was a good game and that is what makes collage football so much fun to watch. like Auburn and Kentucky


I was extremely happy Bama went down!!! Oh yeah...WHERE'S MY BUCKEYES AT!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

12 rings only said:


> i was extremely happy bama went down!!! Oh yeah...where's my buckeyes at!!!! :thumbs_up


right here.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I was extremely happy Bama went down!!! Oh yeah...WHERE'S MY BUCKEYES AT!!!! :thumbs_up


Don't worry, they'll play a non-cupcake soon and the honeymoon will be over.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Everywhere i look down here it's VOLS!!!! Who's gonna stop OSU?? Not LSU this year..Sorry Kevin!!!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

where do we send a deposit to get on the list?


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Huff/MO said:


> Don't worry, they'll play a non-cupcake soon and the honeymoon will be over.


All you Buckeye haters are the same.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

tapout155 said:


> All you Buckeye haters are the same.


If it makes you feel better I like the Buckeyes better than Michigan.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

boise state all the way baby, you guys cant compete with the smurff turff


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

tapout155 said:


> All you Buckeye haters are the same.


Preach on my brotha!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Kevin, 
I will be more than happy to test these bows out in the cold Canadian winters for you:grin: 
Can't wait to see the new offering.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Huff/MO said:


> If it makes you feel better I like the Buckeyes better than Michigan.


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha. I hate Michigan


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

inline6power said:


> boise state all the way baby, you guys cant compete with the smurff turff


Calm down buddy, the big boys are talking here.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

tapout155 said:


> Calm down buddy, the big boys are talking here.


lol come on now. just cant except the fact that a smaller school is ranked higher and would whoop up on most lol.


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

2 words .... Cam NEWTON!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

inline6power said:


> lol come on now. just cant except the fact that a smaller school is ranked higher and would whoop up on most lol.



I'd like to see the Ducks and BSU go at it this year....

Roll Tide ......ha!......#2!!!! go Ducks! Go BSU!

You know Kevin will offer some good stuff... Goes without saying ... Meanwhile I'll enjoy my SynX


----------



## ross-n-hood (Jul 27, 2010)

What kind of warranty are you gonna have with the new line, This question has been asked twice, and you seem to not want to awnser.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been at machine shops, anodizing company, coaters and then shopping with Kate....yea I do like to go shopping with her.

I can't answer every question but I'll try and give some info.

split limbs
Hybrid cams with rotating mods top and bottom. No they won't slip.
New cable "holder" not a roller guard.
New cam design to help with limb twist/cam lean
cams machined from 7075
33" A-A with 7" brace(approximately)
smooth mods and speed mods
smooth mods are faster than an Infinity speed mods put it right with a SR

35" A-A with 7 1/8" brace
same mod options
dual draw stops that stop on the limb
draw weight to 100#
Speed @ 65/30 is over 340 fps with smooth mod

Static yoke
Lifetime warranty, have a new twist on this for you...think it will be a very good thing for resale...if you ever could part with the bow!!!


There are more improvements...some I won't reveal till the bows are ready to ship...we are trying to be ready to ship in Jan 2011...we don't want to have the same shipping delays SA has had....

I will post a DFC of an Infinity and the 33" A-A so you can compare....


If LSU could put up some points on offense consistently, the defense can contain ANY team.....don't think they will get to the BCS NC game....I think there will be a SEC team in there though...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have been at machine shops, anodizing company, coaters and then shopping with Kate....yea I do like to go shopping with her.
> 
> I can't answer every question but I'll try and give some info.
> 
> ...



Interesting! :thumbs_up


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> 35" A-A with 7 1/8" brace
> same mod options
> dual draw stops that stop on the limb
> draw weight to 100#
> ...


The perfect bow? WOW.


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

Im getting pumped!!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have been at machine shops, anodizing company, coaters and then shopping with Kate....yea I do like to go shopping with her.
> 
> I can't answer every question but I'll try and give some info.
> 
> ...



Sounds very sweet Kevin.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Are the dual draw stops available on the 33" ATA bow as well?

Now for the most important question. What is the MSRP on these bows going to be?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

BMG said:


> The perfect bow? WOW.


 Looks good. You said that 35" ATA Bow will draw to 32" correct?
Thanks.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got $250 I didn't use on my hunt to use for a deposit right now....


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

... Me Like-ie.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Me to Karbon - I like the thought of that second bow. Now to decide speed cams or soft cams? Hmmmmmmmmm

I still just want alum riser, black limbs, unfinished cams. Then I can get it dipped if I want or keep it nice and shiney.

I never worry about what camo is on my bow, but wouldnt be hunting with a bright alum silver one either....LOL


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Still think one of the bows should be called "versus" because KS going out on his own, and its him "versus" the world of archery.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Are the DFC's normally done after the bow is produced?

Can one start with a DFC and work back?

Sorry if these are teh stoopid questions...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

If we are throwing names up, I'll offer "Intrepid". Means, "Dauntless, fearless". Specs on the new bows look sweet.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Anodize one of them in a Sage green. :/


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

All of a sudden you can produce a DFC for the infinity after months and months of not having one available????


Yep its hype up time to round up the fanboys.
Youve been hyping those specs for years. Time will tell.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Cant wait to see these bows. Sound great!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Waynebow said:


> All of a sudden you can produce a DFC for the infinity after months and months of not having one available????
> 
> 
> Yep its hype up time to round up the fanboys.
> Youve been hyping those specs for years. Time will tell.


 
Have you ever had a positive post about anything buddy? 
Have you not read and understood all that has been said in the other threads that I know you posted in about Kevin? 
He designed for them (SA) and let them do with the info what they saw fit. The rest was not up to him…info or action wise, it was at SAs disposal.

I think it is cool enough to even get a chance to talk with a head designer like this. The fans and haters a like get a chance to chat or like some “bust his ballz” at every chance. 

And before you get creative and invent some clever comeback, look at my signature I don’t just shoot his bows. I shoot everything.
I just happen to respect Kevin’s presence here, his PROVEN design resume, and genuinely like every interaction I have had with him-so be it.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Waynebow said:


> All of a sudden you can produce a DFC for the infinity after months and months of not having one available????
> 
> 
> Yep its hype up time to round up the fanboys.
> Youve been hyping those specs for years. Time will tell.


WOW, looked at your posts.....really? knocking Kevin and The Bible......I just don't get some people. I guess that is why this country is so great. It is like that old saying though "Better to keep quiet and let some think you are a fool , than open your mouth and remove al doubt."


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I hopefully have picked up my LAST rattlesnake too.....must have a good immunity to them now as many times as I've been bitten. I didn't even know they had rattlers in certain parts of MI!!!!! LOL


Have you ever read Ford the Man and the Machine. Henry Ford started several car companies in which he was not the owner. The experience taught him what he needed to know about business so when he started his own he was ready.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

When will Kevin Strother design again?? OR WILL THE ARCHERY WORLD PLUMMET INTO AN EVERLASTING DARKNESS FROM WITCH THERE IS NO ESCAPE ??????????????????
ONLY TIME WILL TELL 

sounds like a 50's radio show


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> When will Kevin Strother design again?? OR WILL THE ARCHERY WORLD PLUMMET INTO AN EVERLASTING DARKNESS FROM WITCH THERE IS NO ESCAPE ??????????????????
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL
> 
> sounds like a 50's radio show


guys come on dident we get enough drama in jr high , delorian made a realy cool car at one time now all his tooling is at the bottom of a river and still we have realy neat cars same with Iococa "forgive the spelling " and ford . the existance of great bows for the future surely dosent fall in the lap of a single human being , computers are doing 90% of the actual mechanical design humans are realy just there to make sure it looks pretty .


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

sean said:


> guys come on dident we get enough drama in jr high , delorian made a realy cool car at one time now all his tooling is at the bottom of a river and still we have realy neat cars same with Iococa "forgive the spelling " and ford . the existance of great bows for the future surely dosent fall in the lap of a single human being , computers are doing 90% of the actual mechanical design humans are realy just there to make sure it looks pretty .


So...Kevin just makes bows look purdy? 
Interesting.


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

sean said:


> guys come on dident we get enough drama in jr high , delorian made a realy cool car at one time now all his tooling is at the bottom of a river and still we have realy neat cars same with Iococa "forgive the spelling " and ford . the existance of great bows for the future surely dosent fall in the lap of a single human being , computers are doing 90% of the actual mechanical design humans are realy just there to make sure it looks pretty .


FALSE- I work in the design mechanical design industry and all I can do when someone says, "Dont' the computer do that for you" is laugh. You have to give the computer information it can work with.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mossy517 said:


> FALSE- I work in the design mechanical design industry and all I can do when someone says, "Dont' the computer do that for you" is laugh. You have to give the computer information it can work with.


Wrong, I just turn mine on in the morning and go take a break all day while it does all my work for me.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Karbon said:


> So...Kevin just makes bows look purdy?
> Interesting.


unless his skills defy the laws of physics then yes the human hand is merely for comfots and asthetics ascociated with being ergonomic and pretty 

hes not developing new alloys for risers right ?
not designing new materials for limbs that allow for a greater stored energy and lighter weight right ?
not experimenting with dark matter in a super colider to build the next super bow right ?
im not saying that the bows arent great maybe they are but there a re allot of great bows out there and the industry wont wither and die because one person dosent design bows anymore . 

who is the "john browning " of the archery industry ? i dont know but you will probably never read about him on these forums hes quietly sitting in his cubicle somewhere designing great stuff every day and has likely been doing it for a long long long time without so much as a peep , lets find that guy and give him some attention for a change .


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Where is that saying...


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Wrong, I just turn mine on in the morning and go take a break all day while it does all my work for me.


Thats one amazing puter you have Sage............now I know how you got over 25,000 posts..........LOL


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

well i totaly love my destroyer and will most likely never part with it but i am sure wanting to try one of kevins new bows. i deffinetly need a back up bow or might even turn the destroyer into a backup lol. cant waitl


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

BradMc26 said:


> Are the dual draw stops available on the 33" ATA bow as well? Yes they are.
> 
> Now for the most important question. What is the MSRP on these bows going to be?


 Haven't set an exact price yet...between 740-780....have to determine my exact final cost.



Longbow42 said:


> Looks good. You said that 35" ATA Bow will draw to 32" correct?
> Thanks.


yes it will.


Garceau said:


> Me to Karbon - I like the thought of that second bow. Now to decide speed cams or soft cams? Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I still just want alum riser, black limbs, unfinished cams. Then I can get it dipped if I want or keep it nice and shiney.
> 
> I never worry about what camo is on my bow, but wouldnt be hunting with a bright alum silver one either....LOL


The smooth vs speed is just a mod change, same base cam....


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

rembrandt said:


> Thats one amazing puter you have Sage............now I know how you got over 25,000 posts..........LOL


 point is 
who designs hoyt,martin,pse,mathews ,darton ,onida,bowtech, merlin ,and the dozens of other manufacturers past and present bows ? every manufacturer likely has a great designer and each company has their great aspects but you never hear about any of them just this one guy over and over and over again im sure hes a great guy with great ideas .


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The smooth vs speed is just a mod change, same base cam....


This could be the "wow" factor everyone wants to see in 2011!?!?! 


WOW!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

sean said:


> , computers are doing 90% of the actual mechanical design humans are realy just there to make sure it looks pretty .


Have you ever used Auto CAD, that's what I use.....it doesn't "figure or design" anything.


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are the things that people said they wanted to see...part of the limb twist(cam lean) was the bows were not being assembled correctly once assembly went to MI.......the Infinity is a good bow....my new ones are just much better.
> 
> Yes, split limbs....and my LSU Tigers give me a stress test every week.


I was interested in seeing what you had coming forward since I loved my GT500. But I have no interest since finding out you are an LSU (Losers at a Sucky University) fan. :wink:

If it is an improvement over what you have done previously, it will be great.


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

sean said:


> computers are doing 90% of the actual mechanical design humans are realy just there to make sure it looks pretty .


OMG....this has got to be the funniest post! Your trying to amuse us this a.m. right? Mechanical design takes much more effort and intelligence than to just make your sig on AT look pretty.......


----------



## UNCC Grad (Sep 10, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The smooth vs speed is just a mod change, same base cam....


How is the valley on bow #1 with the speed mod? I love my SR-71 however my only complaint is the lack of valley which makes it hard to shoot in awkward positions. I'd love to have SR speed in 7" brace and a better valley!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Have you ever used Auto CAD, that's what I use.....it doesn't "figure or design" anything.


not as far as archery equipment is concerned of that aplication i am ignorant admitedly , I know from personal experience that many of the products i believe you had a hand in designing are excelent going back to my first bowtech extreme solo "dont know if you had a hand in that one " and to present . point merely none of them defy gravity open interdeminsional portals to the target or travel at light speed , every designer no matter how skilled still has to operate within the realm of possability, untill someone comes out with a bow thats shooting 200 fps faster than everyone elses and can be opperated without detonating in someones face like a grenade what truely is the "inovation" every one is within a couple fps of one another so what is holding all of them back ? physical limitations of materials would be my guess ,everyone is basicaly working up diferent designs using roughly exactly the same materials and getting near the same results , astheticly they are different but in their opperation and preformance near identical 

my apologies if I offended anyone not my intention just to point out there are allot of great designers , not just bows but sights ,quivers ,rests ,strings ,arrows etc.etc.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

sean said:


> guys come on dident we get enough drama in jr high , delorian made a realy cool car at one time now all his tooling is at the bottom of a river and still we have realy neat cars same with Iococa "forgive the spelling " and ford . the existance of great bows for the future surely dosent fall in the lap of a single human being , computers are doing 90% of the actual mechanical design humans are realy just there to make sure it looks pretty .


your so clueless and ignorant its scary to think you dont forget to breath

Computers can only run programs, thats it.

WHO WRITES THE PROGRAMS! (o thats right humans do) Computers are just mindless machines that will do whatever it is you tell them, its up to us moron humans to determine what is right or wrong, what is good or bad, we humans are what interprets the data.


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

sean said:


> unless his skills defy the laws of physics then yes the human hand is merely for comfots and asthetics ascociated with being ergonomic and pretty
> 
> hes not developing new alloys for risers right ?
> *not designing new materials for limbs that allow for a greater stored energy and lighter weight right ?*not experimenting with dark matter in a super colider to build the next super bow right ?
> ...


You may want to re-think your statement. Kevin has designed a new limb manufacturing process to make limbs more consistent, and used his "human hand" to make them look pretty! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

The valley is much better, with the 80% let off the valley feels like you can creep forever....it's also not a "rip your arm off" when you do let down....I will post the DFC of both mods if I can get to my "lab"/garage and finish them...LOL

I have always designed, tested and spec'd every bow I design from my GARAGE....I don't have a big testing room with tons of equipment...we moved about 4 months ago...our new garage is alot smaller than our old one...kinda cramped in there.....PSE has a really cool R & D area....lots of cool toys....PSE makes very nice bows also....no, don't take that as I'm working for PSE either.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Is this you Sean?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI

Double Rainbow all the way!!!

Only reason I say that is because I'm having a hard time following your point.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

KurtVL said:


> your so clueless and ignorant its scary to think you dont forget to breath


eeeeessh ? lil sensative , dude i never touched you sister easy big fella , your right , i am both completly clueless and ignorant ,flame off


----------



## UNCC Grad (Sep 10, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The valley is much better, with the 80% let off the valley feels like you can creep forever....it's also not a "rip your arm off" when you do let down....I will post the DFC of both mods if I can get to my "lab"/garage and finish them...LOL


Sounds great! I can't wait to see them when you bring them out.


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kevin, when will you start taking down payments on these bows? I happen to have a few extra bucks laying around.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Bowbuster123 said:


> Kevin, when will you start taking down payments on these bows? I happen to have a few extra bucks laying around.



I think I can "invest" it for you...:tongue:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

sean said:


> eeeeessh ? lil sensative , dude i never touched you sister easy big fella , your right , i am both completly clueless and ignorant ,flame off


You insulted 4-1/2 yrs of my life getting my degree, and my career. Based on what, a complete and utter lack of what your talking about.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

KurtVL said:


> You insulted 4-1/2 yrs of my life getting my degree, and my career. Based on what, a complete and utter lack of what your talking about.


 hey sincerly dude no insult intended , no hard feelings , I am no fanboy of any particular product i have probably had more gear designed by KS than 90 percent of the guys on here , point was originaly that everyone is baking a cake using the same ingredients in similar preportions with their own twists and the end results are very similar ,to each his own . thats all


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Wrong, I just turn mine on in the morning and go take a break all day while it does all my work for me.


Thats after you gave it the needed info. If you are working with a CAD/CAM type software the info had to come from someone so the the computer could write the program.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Posts can be tricky to decipher sometimes...


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Karbon said:


> Is this you Sean?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> 
> Double Rainbow all the way!!!
> ...



OMG!!! I just spit sweet tea all over my screen!:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

3rdplace said:


> OMG!!! I just spit sweet tea all over my screen!:teeth::teeth:


Old but still funny clip.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Karbon said:


> Is this you Sean?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> 
> Double Rainbow all the way!!!
> ...




WOW at least someone has a sense of humor geeeezzz .......... and for the record i hate rainbows and puppies


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

All I know is Kevin is a great designer and I've never heard negative of what Kevin has given to the industry of archery, Marlow Larson is another individual in similar shoes as Kevin and yet we hear almost nothing of him and his great works. 

I'll continue to shoot great bows made by great people and it will never matter which company they come from.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

squish2519 said:


> All I know is Kevin is a great designer and I've never heard negative of what Kevin has given to the industry of archery, Marlow Larson is another individual in similar shoes as Kevin and yet we hear almost nothing of him and his great works.
> 
> I'll continue to shoot great bows made by great people and it will never matter which company they come from.


 Marlow Larson is another individual in similar shoes as Kevin and yet we hear almost nothing of him and his great works

thats all i was getting at , every industry has its "greats" some you never even know existed


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

sean said:


> point was originaly that everyone is baking a cake using the same ingredients in similar preportions with their own twists and the end results are very similar ,to each his own . thats all


and yet, if you come to my house, you will DEFINITELY want my wife's cake, not mine. She's just more talented int he kitchen than I am


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Karbon said:


> Have you ever had a positive post about anything buddy?
> Have you not read and understood all that has been said in the other threads that I know you posted in about Kevin?
> He designed for them (SA) and let them do with the info what they saw fit. The rest was not up to him…info or action wise, it was at SAs disposal.
> 
> ...


 I simply remember him saying he would post a DFC of a strother, it never happened, well at least for the several month I checked. I was curious about it as I can not try out a SA bow.
I find it ironic that he can readily produce one now that he is in direct competition with SA.
If my calling a spade a spade bothers you, I suggest you dont read it.

Yea I noticed you shoot more than one bow, the guy you staff for sells all of them. lol


----------



## jeffrey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

sean said:


> Marlow Larson is another individual in similar shoes as Kevin and yet we hear almost nothing of him and his great works
> 
> thats all i was getting at , every industry has its "greats" some you never even know existed


Can you honestly say the two personalities that you reference have absolutely nothing to do with age difference and the multi media world we live in today? One hit his stride when the internet was non existant and the other thrived in this media age we all know today. Just sayin'


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

PEOPLE! Let's get back to this! 


Kevin Strother1 said:


> The smooth vs speed is just a mod change, same base cam....


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

sean said:


> not as far as archery equipment is concerned of that aplication i am ignorant admitedly , I know from personal experience that many of the products i believe you had a hand in designing are excelent going back to my first bowtech extreme solo "dont know if you had a hand in that one " and to present . point merely none of them defy gravity open interdeminsional portals to the target or travel at light speed , every designer no matter how skilled still has to operate within the realm of possability, untill someone comes out with a bow thats shooting 200 fps faster than everyone elses and can be opperated without detonating in someones face like a grenade what truely is the "inovation" every one is within a couple fps of one another so what is holding all of them back ? physical limitations of materials would be my guess ,everyone is basicaly working up diferent designs using roughly exactly the same materials and getting near the same results , astheticly they are different but in their opperation and preformance near identical
> 
> my apologies if I offended anyone not my intention just to point out there are allot of great designers , not just bows but sights ,quivers ,rests ,strings ,arrows etc.etc.


I see your point and agree everyone has a good designer and all companies, especially this year have had phenomenal bows. But, there is always one right.....In my opinion bows these days are like people there is a variety of good ones, and everyone was made to do different things. But, there it is again... some people are just great at a lot of things and have that it factor. So to me all the other bows are good and have their pluses and minuses, but for me in my opinion the bows I have shot that were designed by Kevin have that it factor. Especially my Sr


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

masterchef said:


> I see your point and agree everyone has a good designer and all companies, especially this year have had phenomenal bows. But, there is always one right.....In my opinion bows these days are like people there is a variety of good ones, and everyone was made to do different things. But, there it is again... some people are just great at a lot of things and have that it factor. So to me all the other bows are good and have their pluses and minuses, but for me in my opinion the bows I have shot that were designed by Kevin have that it factor. Especially my Sr


thanks for actualy reading the posts , now if you can take a barnsdale limb SA cams and a hoyt riser , i will take 3


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Waynebow said:


> I simply remember him saying he would post a DFC of a strother, it never happened, well at least for the several month I checked. I was curious about it as I can not try out a SA bow.
> I find it ironic that he can readily produce one now that he is in direct competition with SA.
> If my calling a spade a spade bothers you, I suggest you dont read it.
> 
> Yea I noticed you shoot more than one bow, the guy you staff for sells all of them. lol


WOW If it bothered you that much, why didn't you just grab a scale, make a draw board and do one yourself. Its not like it is rocket science.
Pull the string back on the draw board at 1" or 1/2" intervules, check the draw weight, mark it down on a graph and connect the dots.
Its really not that hard.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

jeffrey1 said:


> Can you honestly say the two personalities that you reference have absolutely nothing to do with age difference and the multi media world we live in today? One hit his stride when the internet was non existant and the other thrived in this media age we all know today. Just sayin'


sooo you still know who babe ruth is right , pre internet definately as oposed to say Mark mcguire


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> sooo you still know who babe ruth is right , pre internet definately as oposed to say Mark mcguire


bad comparison , they are atheletes , how many other great engeneers /inventors could anyone realy name going back certuries probably no more than a handfull


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Bowbuster123 said:


> WOW If it bothered you that much, why didn't you just grab a scale, make a draw board and do one yourself. Its not like it is rocket science.
> Pull the string back on the draw board at 1" or 1/2" intervules, check the draw weight, mark it down on a graph and connect the dots.
> Its really not that hard.


How can I produce a DFC of a infinity when there are no bows near me??? lol
Nope, not rocket science.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow this thread was at 8k viewed this morning


----------



## TWEhunter (Nov 30, 2008)

He's the hot ticket designer today, I can't wait to see some young engineer come up with the next best thing.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

TWEhunter said:


> He's the hot ticket designer today, I can't wait to see some young engineer come up with the next best thing.


Well, I'm not young ... :ninja:


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Waynebow said:


> How can I produce a DFC of a infinity when there are no bows near me??? lol
> Nope, not rocket science.


How about ask someone on the SA Forum to do one?
Lots of good guys there that are willing to help a guy out.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

TWEhunter said:


> He's the hot ticket designer today, I can't wait to see some young engineer come up with the next best thing.


Who you calling old...Willis...LOL....are you old enough to remember that line?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Who you calling old...Willis...LOL....are you old enough to remember that line?



Nope


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

sean said:


> sooo you still know who babe ruth is right , pre internet definately as oposed to say Mark mcguire





sean said:


> bad comparison , they are atheletes , how many other great engeneers /inventors could anyone realy name going back certuries probably no more than a handfull


Are you quoting your own words and then arguing with yourself? I am not sure what exactly you have going on. Must be your computer doing the work for you.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Are you quoting your own words and then arguing with yourself? I am not sure what exactly you have going on. Must be your computer doing the work for you.


no just admiting a weak point in my comparison , dont get confused its ok , i can draw a stick picture to explain maybe put a bunny or squirel in it if it makes it easier to understand :wink: freehand with no electronic aid


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay, well since it was the second time in this thread that you have done it, I was just curious


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Please guys give it a rest, tired of checking this thread for something new and interesting, and well just more cutting and strutting. Gobble Gobble.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

I WILL BUY ONE ! KEEP US POSTED ! sounds good to me


----------



## captainron62 (Nov 18, 2007)

NeshotaValley said:


> Please guys give it a rest, tired of checking this thread for something new and interesting, and well just more cutting and strutting. Gobble Gobble.


*Well said. And guys wonder why people from the industry dont post on message boards.*


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

captainron62 said:


> *Well said. And guys wonder why people from the industry dont post on message boards.*


but they do and they lurk under anonymous names and they comment not just about their own gear but about others ....................its the internet silly ......


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> but they do and they lurk under anonymous names and they comment not just about their own gear but about others ....................its the internet silly ......


ok , c ya later got some strings for my sr71 gona go get er rigged , will be looking forward to seing some new product soon


----------



## bowhuntermark (Feb 27, 2005)

Actually I don't really care I'm done following until he proves he can last longer at a company than the time he spends a day working out.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

bowhuntermark said:


> Actually I don't really care I'm done following until he proves he can last longer at a company than the time he spends a day working out.


I'm just curious why everyone is so worried about where KS works. People act like that take it personally that he parted ways with companies, whoever's fault it is. Are you buying the bow so you can say he designed it or buying a bow? I just don't see why it's such a big deal. He doesn't work at Elite right now...does that mean the bows he had a hand in aren't good bows? Sounds silly to say, "I'm not buying a bow that he designed because he's not there anymore." You're only hurting yourself if you're taking away options. Who cares where he works or what his personal life is if he makes a good product. Now, if he were having the bows put together in sweat shops by 8yr old foreigners...boycott.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

I just can't wait to shoot the next bows he comes out with. I have always been nothing less that impressed with the bows that he has designed. 

I can still remember the first time I shot a GTO. That bow is just a work of art. Every bow after that has just raised the bar more.


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

dtprice said:


> I'm just curious why everyone is so worried about where KS works. People act like that take it personally that he parted ways with companies, whoever's fault it is. Are you buying the bow so you can say he designed it or buying a bow? I just don't see why it's such a big deal. He doesn't work at Elite right now...does that mean the bows he had a hand in aren't good bows? Sounds silly to say, "I'm not buying a bow that he designed because he's not there anymore." You're only hurting yourself if you're taking away options. Who cares where he works or what his personal life is if he makes a good product. Now, if he were having the bows put together in sweat shops by 8yr old foreigners...boycott.


This might be a stretch for you or you didn't think that maybe the company that started new in the industry had him as his main designer and runs the chance of going out of business if he leaves for whatever reason. If you had bought a bow and the company goes out, good luck on that warranty if you have a problem. It will be interesting if SA has the staying power of Elite in the future. Bowtech, I believe had several bow designers. Elite and SA if I'm not mistaken had KS. It doesn't matter who's fault for him leaving, his leaving could possibly turn the company on it's head. I am a KS fan, only enlightening you on a realistic possibility for SA bow owners.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Who you calling old...Willis...LOL....are you old enough to remember that line?


I have to confes....I am what Willis was talking about....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

bowhuntermark said:


> Actually I don't really care I'm done following until he proves he can last longer at a company than the time he spends a day working out.


I have one question for you. Would you stay somewhere and keep working if the payments in the contract weren't upheld???

I didn't leave...I was never an employee...not sure how you leave somewhere you don't work?


----------



## elite hunter (Feb 8, 2008)

I wish you the very best Kevin and hope to get a chance to shoot your new line of bows. I would really like to see a bow like the Aigil. That was a great bow!


----------



## UNCC Grad (Sep 10, 2004)

Kevin, any plans in the future for a 30-31" ATA bow like the Tribute or Vanquish? There's a market out there for short ATA bws for those who hunt treestands and ground blinds and for smaller framed hunters.


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have one question for you. Would you stay somewhere and keep working if the payments in the contract weren't upheld???
> 
> I didn't leave...I was never an employee...not sure how you leave somewhere you don't work?


Do you ever wish people would just leave you alone? I bet it sucks having to defend yourself all of the time to people that don't have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mys2kal said:


> Do you ever wish people would just leave you alone? I bet it sucks having to defend yourself all of the time to people that don't have a clue what they are talking about.


What do you think? LOL

YES I DO!!!!!


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Will jeff stay at SA?


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sure Mr. Strother is a fine person, and is obviously a very talented designer. That said, I won't be spending any of my money on a bow that may or may not be around in a year or two. All the brilliance in the world cannot make up for poor business sense, which he must be guilty of having, as the same old thing keeps happening to him. If indeed you are getting screwed over time and time again, as you say, why haven't you learned? Or have you, and this is the final (and best) chapter of the saga? Can you see what I am saying, Mr. Strother? I am a huge fan of your designs, but the business decisions suck....I came THIS close to buying a "Strother" bow, only to find out you aren't even with the company? Wow, would I have been PO'ed.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

DenCMSC said:


> I am sure Mr. Strother is a fine person, and is obviously a very talented designer. That said, I won't be spending any of my money on a bow that may or may not be around in a year or two. All the brilliance in the world cannot make up for poor business sense, which he must be guilty of having, as the same old thing keeps happening to him. If indeed you are getting screwed over time and time again, as you say, why haven't you learned? Or have you, and this is the final (and best) chapter of the saga? Can you see what I am saying, Mr. Strother? I am a huge fan of your designs, but the business decisions suck....I came THIS close to buying a "Strother" bow, only to find out you aren't even with the company? Wow, would I have been PO'ed.....


I guess I'm just not as SMART as you.

I never was with SA to begin with...maybe you should had done a little more research on that part of it.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Good luck in the new company. Looking forward to shooting your new bows and wish you success.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I guess I'm just not as SMART as you.
> 
> I never was with SA to begin with...maybe you should had done a little more research on that part of it.


At least you got one thing right, I'll just leave it at that. Sure didn't sound like you had nothing to do with SA, the way you were pimping the bows. I'll just call BS, and add you to the ignore pile.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I guess I'm just not as SMART as you.
> 
> I never was with SA to begin with...maybe you should had done a little more research on that part of it.


I guess it's a little confusing for some people. I mean it is a little weird you didn't own the company or work there, yet your name is printed on the limbs. Shame on you DenCMSC for jumping to conclusions that the man that's name is on the bow had anything at all to do with this company. LOL
Of course this same thing has kind of happened before Matt McPhereson leaving McPhereson to start Mathews, maybe you will have some of that kind of luck, It turned out ok for matt.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a new Elite Pure, but I think that I might wait for that new KS bow that is 35" ATA with a 32" DL. As long as it tunes easier then the Inspire, it will be a sweet shooter I am sure.


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kevin, 
Any update on the new company name, bow specs, dfc etc??
Inquiring minds need to know!!!! LOL


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Legal separating yourself as an independant contractor is a moot point in the public eye, especially when your NAME is on the company,lol, never with Strother archery?????? WOW


----------



## Rockhopper (Dec 6, 2006)

DenCMSC said:


> At least you got one thing right, I'll just leave it at that. Sure didn't sound like you had nothing to do with SA, the way you were pimping the bows. I'll just call BS, and add you to the ignore pile.


i know nothing of any of this, and i do not even know if this is the case or not, but did you ever stop to think that it is possible for a company to purchase designs from someone without that person or entity ever being employed by that company? so kevin designed bows for a company. i am sure he had a contract to do that. does not mean he works for them. chevy sells cars that were not designed by them with thier badge on them. hmm...maybe the reason he was pimping bows for a company is because they are his kick ass design and he wants to be recognized for that.

i know nothing of kevin strother. all i know is i have had the pleasure to shoot bows he has designed and i like them. i dont care the brand on the limb.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I guess I'm just not as SMART as you.
> 
> I never was with SA to begin with...maybe you should had done a little more research on that part of it.


I have one question for you. Would you stay somewhere and keep working if the payments in the contract weren't upheld???

I didn't leave...I was never an employee...not sure how you leave somewhere you don't work?:frusty:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> 35" A-A with 7 1/8" brace
> same mod options
> dual draw stops that stop on the limb
> draw weight to 100#
> Speed @ 65/30 is over 340 fps with smooth mod


My friend you have my attention!!!!!


----------



## jsaindon (Jan 25, 2007)

ill take one thank you


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of good coming from the KS camp. Sure do look forward to seeing them in early '11. Lefty 29.5/60 for the 33 inch ATA model. I bet it will hang next to my Strother Infinity without conflict.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

35" or 36" keeps me interested. I not sure I care who makes it.
Short bows are everywhere.


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

Huh? If he got paid for his designs, he worked for them. Period, end of story, game over. His name on the bow just re-enforces that. How can you claim that you had a contact for 3 years and then claim you didn't work for them? If you get paid for doing something and they have a contract with you, you work for THEM.


----------



## jeffrey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

sean said:


> but they do and they lurk under anonymous names and they comment not just about their own gear but about others ....................its the internet silly ......


Thanks you just made my point. See that was easy.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

We have a ton of contractors that work for the Army Corps of Engineers, but they are not military. It's really not that difficult a concept.

:izza:


Otter5 said:


> I have one question for you. Would you stay somewhere and keep working if the payments in the contract weren't upheld???
> 
> I didn't leave...I was never an employee...*not sure how you leave somewhere you don't work?*:frusty:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinsou said:


> We have a ton of contractors that work for the Army Corps of Engineers, but they are not military. It's really not that difficult a concept.
> 
> :izza:


 Or "Engineers" for that matter lol


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Half the "engineers" _IN_ the Army aren't certified engineers. :tongue: :lol:

:izza:



drockw said:


> Or "Engineers" for that matter lol


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sean said:


> thanks for actualy reading the posts , now if you can take a barnsdale limb SA cams and a hoyt riser , i will take 3


isnt that the new Martin


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinsou said:


> Half the "engineers" _IN_ the Army aren't certified engineers. :tongue: :lol:
> 
> :izza:


Hahaha. I'd say so lol. 

The "engineer" description is thrown around so loosely


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

I think I can give you an idea of when Kevin will design a new bow...... he never stops designing new bows. For one company or another or his own company the process never stops. Its an addiction, "you" look at something and and a million things pop into your head as to how you would fix it and make it better. I cant look at anything without seeing inherent problems with it, I think Kevin is worse than me..... and thats bad!


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

18Bravo said:


> Huh? If he got paid for his designs, he worked for them. Period, end of story, game over. His name on the bow just re-enforces that. How can you claim that you had a contact for 3 years and then claim you didn't work for them? If you get paid for doing something and they have a contract with you, you work for THEM.


Ever heard of contract labor. That basically means that you are self employed. Trust me, I had to pay a fortune in IRS fees and self employment taxes when I was contract labor.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys have none of you worked as an independent contractor? apparently not.When you do so you are not an actual company employee.You dont get company benefits or anything else their normal employees recieve.Its almost the same as when companies out source for parts or DESIGNS of certain parts.As far as the name of SA being used,I dont know how that worked.It was obviously part of the contract in some way though.

Think about it for a minute.If you were to want to start a Bow company and needed a known name and designer who wouldnt try and sign a proven entity to fill those needs?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have tried to post the dfc of the new bow vs Infinity...I keep getting file too big notice.

Will keep working on it.


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

He had a contract to get paid for doing a job(designing bows). If he didn't do that, they don't have to pay him, if he did then they do. Not hard. He worked for them. When you do a job that you are compensated by the person that you are doing it for, you work for them. Especially if there is a contract. How can you scream fowl(breach of contract) and in the next post say that you didn't work for them?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

18Bravo said:


> He had a contract to get paid for doing a job(designing bows). If he didn't do that, they don't have to pay him, if he did then they do. Not hard. He worked for them. When you do a job that you are compensated by the person that you are doing it for, you work for them. Especially if there is a contract. How can you scream fowl(breach of contract) and in the next post say that you didn't work for them?


LMAO,hence my point.You apparently do not understand what contracting is.So when Rytera asked Mike to do some work with the Alien X before it was released.Do you think he did it for free? Im going to guess and say no.Instead he was paid,So is he now an employee for Rytera? NO.He was contracted/paid for services rendered.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Never mind...if you think I worked for them ....then think it...... I don't care either way...the point is, I didn't just up and leave...how hard is that for some of you to understand!!!!!

Some of you may not have read the post from SliverP that was deleted....it stated that SA wanted to part ways with me...not the other way around.


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

Independent contractors are different than someone who signed an exclusive
Contract to design bows for only one company. (hence the contract) and therefore no longer any "independence". It doesn't work both ways. Maybe I'm not explaining it well enough but I have hired enough contractors to know, once you sign a contract to do a job for someone who is compensating you for that work, you are working for them.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll patiently wait for your new line Kevin.
I'll be taking 2 bows to Africa next June, hope 1 is a Kevin Strother model.


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

inline6power said:


> please shed some teaser specs. i love my destroyer but if you can make me a bow thats even faster with a 31 or bigger draw thats just a tad smoother, i am sold.


Me too


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kevin, 
you are going to be hard on my wallet again this year. I just recently got my new infinity but now am really wanting to see your new bows b/c they sound amazing. I hope that you keep the quality an customer service a high priority and take the time to get some inventory built up on parts before getting to swamped with orders. I have to say that the SA team needs to step up their quality and customer service. I just had to talk to them over an issue with my bow and was a little less than impressed with their response. I expected a little more than what they are providing. They couldn't even send me the bow that I ordered for crying out loud.


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Jobs*

I don't understand the problem with Kevin working at 3 different locations, I've had 33, yep 33 different jobs since I left school, mind you it was a while ago, the reason, if I had to drag my sorry butt out of bed at 6.00 am every morning to make a living, I was going to find something I enjoyed.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

And the Saga continues...lol.....


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonder if the new bows will be like the PSE bows again or back to a binary style....And These Are The Days Of Our Lives....


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Build a house, move on to another. Build a bow, move on to another.


----------



## commander_24 (Oct 5, 2010)

OK kinda dumb. I have been out of archery for about 4 or 5 years now. can someone explain to me what a Kevin Strother bow is? i have never heard of him before. I know your on the board Kevin sorry man just trying to figure out if there is a better bow out there at a reasonable price.


----------



## vettelt11992 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, i just have one question, will the new bows be as quiet as the SA bows, my SR is the quietest bow i have ever heard...


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have tried to post the dfc of the new bow vs Infinity...I keep getting file too big notice.
> 
> Will keep working on it.


Ok, how about one of our AT computer geeks help the man with this.


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have tried to post the dfc of the new bow vs Infinity...I keep getting file too big notice.
> 
> Will keep working on it.





BradMc26 said:


> Ok, how about one of our AT computer geeks help the man with this.





An easy way to do this is to open up the picture with "Paint". Use the "Image" pull down window and click on "Stretch/Skew", then just shrink the percentages until the image is small enough to load on AT.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not sure what part of I didn't run or own SA some of you don't understand, I was dumb enough to let them use my name.....Brian Park and Vance Upper are the partners in the business....If you have a complaint about shipping times please call them....I had a three year contract to design....wasn't planning on leaving......things happen that force you to make a decision based on the best thing for you and your family......my wife Kate will be my partner in our new company.....we have a name already registered and a banner that will go on AT hopefully this week......for all you doubters.....I have put a ton of effort into making these bows very smooth and VERY fast.....I haven't promised a delivery date.....I still am trying to line up dependable suppliers so I don't run into the shipping delays SA had......


Everything I have heard about Kate says she is one classy lady, your a lucky man. I am sure she will be a great business partner. Good luck in your endeavors. I will take a look at your bows in the future for stocking.


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Kevin, will the new bows dl be good for shorties down to 26.5?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

masterchef said:


> Hey Kevin, will the new bows dl be good for shorties down to 26.5?


Yes, he said base cams will go down to 26" and then will have a SD cam down to 23".


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

bowhuntermark said:


> Actually I don't really care I'm done following until he proves he can last longer at a company than the time he spends a day working out.


If you're a Christian and you've submitted you're life to God you may work at numerous jobs as part of God's plans. We can't judge a person by how many jobs they've had or lost, how much wealth they have or the extent of their poverty. We can't judge them by their strength or weakness.

The only way to judge a person is by how he or she loves the Lord and loves others


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

188 Inches said:


> If you're a Christian and you've submitted you're life to God you may work at numerous jobs as part of God's plans. We can't judge a person by how many jobs they've had or lost, how much wealth they have or the extent of their poverty. We can't judge them by their strength or weakness.
> 
> The only way to judge a person is by how he or she loves the Lord and loves others


 It is personal preference where you spend your dime.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Ill be buying one...iv been waiting to see if one was coming out in 32" draw


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have tried to post the dfc of the new bow vs Infinity...I keep getting file too big notice.
> 
> Will keep working on it.


Kevin, you have my email. Just send it to me and I'll get it posted for you.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

TMJ said:


> I don't understand the problem with Kevin working at 3 different locations, I've had 33, yep 33 different jobs since I left school, mind you it was a while ago, the reason, if I had to drag my sorry butt out of bed at 6.00 am every morning to make a living, I was going to find something I enjoyed.


This!
I just don't understand why people keep saying KS can't stay anywhere. He's been with 3 companies in 10 years(maybe longer). As contracted in two of those. Holy cow, I just can't believe that people don't understand that isn't that big of a deal. 

Another thing I don't understand. I keep hearing people referring to buying a bow as an "investment" Here's news for you, no it isn't! It's a purchase. No more no less.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

achiro said:


> This!
> I just don't understand why people keep saying KS can't stay anywhere. He's been with 3 companies in 10 years(maybe longer). As contracted in two of those. Holy cow, I just can't believe that people don't understand that isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> Another thing I don't understand. I keep hearing people referring to buying a bow as an "investment" Here's news for you, no it isn't! It's a purchase. No more no less.



if its an investment its a lousy one ,the nicest bow is worth maybe 50 percent of the purchase price the folowing year and less 10 to 15 percent each year after that , not much of an investment


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

achiro said:


> This!
> I just don't understand why people keep saying KS can't stay anywhere. He's been with 3 companies in 10 years(maybe longer). As contracted in two of those. Holy cow, I just can't believe that people don't understand that isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> Another thing I don't understand. I keep hearing people referring to buying a bow as an "investment" Here's news for you, no it isn't! It's a purchase. No more no less.


Buying a bow may not be an investment, but to someone who can barely afford to eat out at McDonalds, its a HUGE deal and a BIG purchase. At that point, buying a bow that is nearly problem free, and that will last you years, and getting that bow from a company that is well established in the marketplace, and has top notch customer service, becomes absolute top priority.
Man it must be nice to be able to afford new bows all the time, and to be able to try out all the new equipment. Ive been shooting for a looooong time, and Ive only ever owned one new bow, and 1 used bow. Buying one of these toys, to me, really does feel like an investment. 

Then again,... maybe I'm the only one....

B~


----------



## wildroamer (Sep 28, 2009)

captainron62 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Did you see my question about warranty? What kind of warranty package are you thinking? Also are you doing advance orders?


Just remember, "lifetime" can mean lifetime of the company...


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

All I can say is some of you have short memories and large pocket books. This same hype was produced on here last year as his company and his own line of bows bearing his name. And now he is going to compare specs on here against a bow bearing his name so you can buy a bow that no one has seen from his new bow company. Some of you would follow a blind mule into the desert with no water if is had KS painted on its rump.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

wildroamer said:


> Just remember, "lifetime" can mean lifetime of the company...


That is exactly what lifetime means......remember Pontiac, Oldsmobile.....but I know what KS is talking about. Not need being a hater. How many other Bow company's have a life time *transferab*le warranty? Would you turn it down? And to my knowledge, Bowtech, Elite, SA, are still in business........


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Kevin- Will your limbs be a solid glass or laminate construction?


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread has gotten pretty amusing. I liken all of this drama on where the dude chooses to hang his hat w/similarities to Lebron James. Obviously one of the better ballers in the NBA. If KS is one of the better designers in our beloved Archery Industry...and 'HE' chooses set up shop finally on his own....what's the BFD? When an elite player in sports decides he can reach his goals and get paid up for what he believes he's worth at another camp why all the negativity? When somebody like Lebron James leaves for another team, the owner cries fowl, he's a trader, how could he do this to the City of Cleveland blah..blah blah....but yet when that same owner cuts some other random/average player to bring in somebody else who the owner thinks is going to contribute to the success 'better'....the owner says it's just 'business'....

I've pretty much always have shot PSE...don't own a Bowtech, Elite or a SA...but hard for any of us to argue this guy had some part in making those companies successful...
Lookin forward w/what you come up w/next...

Just sayin....
COATED


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

elkman6x6 said:


> Kevin- Will your limbs be a solid glass or laminate construction?


I think its proprietary. But just ask New breed, that where he got the last ones.
Oh and Kevin worked for 5 entities not 3. People keep saying its about time you owned your own company, but he(or his wife) owned Elite in the beginning...remember? Then J2 "aquired" it, the EO, then SA. Personally I am lerry of a company started by a guy who has so recently failed in business. But I too think bows are too much $$$$$ to ignore history repeating itself over and over and over and over, and over.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Finally on his own???? Did you not pay attention in 06'?


COATED said:


> This thread has gotten pretty amusing. I liken all of this drama on where the dude chooses to hang his hat w/similarities to Lebron James. Obviously one of the better ballers in the NBA. If KS is one of the better designers in our beloved Archery Industry...and 'HE' chooses set up shop finally on his own....what's the BFD? When an elite player in sports decides he can reach his goals and get paid up for what he believes he's worth at another camp why all the negativity? When somebody like Lebron James leaves for another team, the owner cries fowl, he's a trader, how could he do this to the City of Cleveland blah..blah blah....but yet when that same owner cuts some other random/average player to bring in somebody else who the owner thinks is going to contribute to the success 'better'....the owner says it's just 'business'....
> 
> I've pretty much always have shot PSE...don't own a Bowtech, Elite or a SA...but hard for any of us to argue this guy had some part in making those companies successful...
> Lookin forward w/what you come up w/next...
> ...


----------



## wildroamer (Sep 28, 2009)

captainron62 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Did you see my question about warranty? What kind of warranty package are you thinking? Also are you doing advance orders?


 Originally Posted by wildroamer 
Just remember, "lifetime" can mean lifetime of the company...



tnarb said:


> That is exactly what lifetime means..


Not quite. It ends up being that way sometimes, as you referred to Pontiac. But generally a lifetime warranty refers to the life of the product. I am just pointing out that if a company goes under, so does the warranty. No hating here.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> All I can say is some of you have short memories and large pocket books. This same hype was produced on here last year as his company and his own line of bows bearing his name. And now he is going to compare specs on here against a bow bearing his name so you can buy a bow that no one has seen from his new bow company. Some of you would follow a blind mule into the desert with no water if is had KS painted on its rump.


agreed..last year he was touting the SA line up as the best thing since sliced bread and now hes got something that is far superior that he is putting in direct competition to the Infinity? well im sure there will be thousands that buy it and at least one person here who wont...


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

elkman6x6 said:


> Kevin- Will your limbs be a solid glass or laminate construction?


LOL elkman....


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.



Sounds like the new PRIME line of bows designed by G5


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

waynebow

you seem to know so much for only havig 196 posts, my guess is your someone with a name change that has an axe to grind, do you really shoot a maxxis just wondering


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Brad HT said:


> Buying a bow may not be an investment, but to someone who can barely afford to eat out at McDonalds, its a HUGE deal and a BIG purchase. At that point, buying a bow that is nearly problem free, and that will last you years, and getting that bow from a company that is well established in the marketplace, and has top notch customer service, becomes absolute top priority.
> Man it must be nice to be able to afford new bows all the time, and to be able to try out all the new equipment. Ive been shooting for a looooong time, and Ive only ever owned one new bow, and 1 used bow. Buying one of these toys, to me, really does feel like an investment.
> 
> Then again,... maybe I'm the only one....
> ...


Not everyone can play at the same level no matter what. Life's not fair and this IS just a purchase of a disposable goods item. No matter what you pay for MOST anything it will depreciate. And the biggest depreciation of all is when you die! Cause You ain't taking none of it with you. "Matthew 6:19 Do not lay up treasures for yourself on earth where moth and rust corrupt and where thieves break through and steal." Its all junk anyways so buy what you like use it like its disposable and forget about it. None of this "stuff" matters anyway. So... that being said, I will have one (or two) if I feel like it and use it like its worth nothing with the best amount of care i can resonably provide for a consumable goods product because its the right thing to do. Enjoy your junk to its full potential cause it don't matter at all in the end. "What does it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his soul?"


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Brad HT said:


> Buying a bow may not be an investment, but to someone who can barely afford to eat out at McDonalds, its a HUGE deal and a BIG purchase. At that point, buying a bow that is nearly problem free, and that will last you years, and getting that bow from a company that is well established in the marketplace, and has top notch customer service, becomes absolute top priority.
> Man it must be nice to be able to afford new bows all the time, and to be able to try out all the new equipment. Ive been shooting for a looooong time, and Ive only ever owned one new bow, and 1 used bow. Buying one of these toys, to me, really does feel like an investment.
> 
> Then again,... maybe I'm the only one....
> ...


I'm pretty sure if you can't afford to eat out at McDonald's, then you're not being very financially responsible by even looking at a new bow. Do you live in a trailer house with a brand new crew cab truck also?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kahkon said:


> Everything I have heard about Kate says she is one classy lady, your a lucky man. I am sure she will be a great business partner. Good luck in your endeavors. I will take a look at your bows in the future for stocking.


I am a blessed man....beautiful wife....wonderful kids.....loving family.....great church we attend....good TRUE friends...some even on AT....LOL..... make a living doing what I like to do.....bringing the best bows I can to the market....God blessed me with whatever ability I have to design bows.




Waynebow said:


> I think its proprietary. But just ask New breed, that where he got the last ones.
> Oh and Kevin worked for 5 entities not 3. People keep saying its about time you owned your own company, but he(or his wife) owned Elite in the beginning...remember? Then J2 "aquired" it, the EO, then SA. Personally I am lerry of a company started by a guy who has so recently failed in business. But I too think bows are too much $$$$$ to ignore history repeating itself over and over and over and over, and over.



You are misinformed.....if you have shot bows in the last 25 years you probably shot one of my designs....I designed products for more than 17 companies....If I counted correctly.....




Justin82 said:


> agreed..last year he was touting the SA line up as the best thing since sliced bread and now hes got something that is far superior that he is putting in direct competition to the Infinity? well im sure there will be thousands that buy it and at least one person here who wont...


I only have SA bows to compare to...if you send me another brand I will compare the new ones to them.....I always make the next thing better...it's what I do.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Sounds like the new PRIME line of bows designed by G5


What!!!??? I'll straighten you out next time you come to see me John.:wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

vettelt11992 said:


> Ok, i just have one question, will the new bows be as quiet as the SA bows, my SR is the quietest bow i have ever heard...


As quiet or quieter.....little less vibration also......


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> As quiet or quieter.....little less vibration also......


Not even a sneak peek?


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

He brings things on himself then always acts like the victim...Who wants to buy a bow with a one year to two maybe warranty...Thats about his average stay at any one company..Tried to tell the groupies this but now there eating crow...I love it....lmao....


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

THE PHENOM said:


> He brings things on himself then always acts like the victim...Who wants to buy a bow with a one year to two maybe warranty...Thats about his average stay at any one company..Tried to tell the groupies this but now there eating crow...I love it....lmao....



Who said the SA warranty is not still good? The owners said they are staying in business.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Kevin glad to see your affirmation of being blessed. Me too. I have been operating partner free in business for 10 years now after two partnerships where our visions of acceptable product did not match. Nothing messy or mean at dissolution, just it is tough for a perfectionist to not live or die by his and only his accord. I know if I would of punched a clock for 40-80 hours a week I would be a lot less grey and probably live 10 years longer, but hey some people just are not wired that way. OMG, I am the 99th person to preach business and insight to you on this thread!!! Anyway stay positive, good luck, and looking forward to your future product, especially that 35"er!


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Who said the SA warranty is not still good? The owners said they are staying in business.


The owners "say" has really very little to do with staying in business IF sales dry up.

Kevin, I wasn't informing people of your entire work history. Just pointing out the elite was really 3 different ventures for you as many seem to think it 1. Which I believe makes me more informed than well others. I surely have shot many if not all of your designs and owned some as well over the years, part of the informing of myself process.
I will likely try all the ones you design in the future as Ive liked a good many of them in past, I simply do not believe most of what you say anymore, sorry to be blunt.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Waynebow said:


> The owners "say" has really very little to do with staying in business IF sales dry up.



Well until SA says they are cloing the doors, people are just making assumptions.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Waynebow said:


> The owners "say" has really very little to do with staying in business IF sales dry up.
> 
> Kevin, I wasn't informing people of your entire work history. Just pointing out the elite was really 3 different ventures for you as many seem to think it 1. Which I believe makes me more informed than well others. I surely have shot many if not all of your designs and owned some as well over the years, part of the informing of myself process.
> I will likely try all the ones you design in the future as Ive liked a good many of them in past, I simply do not believe most of what you say anymore, sorry to be blunt.


Calling Elite 3 different companies is a stretch at best. :Rolleyes:


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

THE PHENOM said:


> He brings things on himself then always acts like the victim...Who wants to buy a bow with a one year to two maybe warranty...Thats about his average stay at any one company..Tried to tell the groupies this but now there eating crow...I love it....lmao....


I would guess that by your post you know ALL of the details surrounding his seperations from ALL of the bow companies he has worked with/for? Please oh wise one inform
us lesser peons; so that we may be enlightened also. If you don't know then throwing stones at the man seems really childish; for all I know he is the victim. And from what I have read it seems he is the victim; either way all of my dealings with him have been awesome. And as for the eating crow thing I have a vanquish and regardless of if he's at the company or not the bow shoots amazing; if this is what crow taste like bring me seconds.

-Chuck


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Waynebow said:


> The owners "say" has really very little to do with staying in business IF sales dry up.
> 
> Kevin, I wasn't informing people of your entire work history. Just pointing out the elite was really 3 different ventures for you as many seem to think it 1. Which I believe makes me more informed than well others. I surely have shot many if not all of your designs and owned some as well over the years, part of the informing of myself process.
> I will likely try all the ones you design in the future as Ive liked a good many of them in past, I simply do not believe most of what you say anymore, sorry to be blunt.


May I ask...in your location of where you live, right between your join date and your post count...you have the words "where ever work is" does that means you have a problem holding a job???? Or maybe your the victim of bad "bosses" just asking...sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

THE PHENOM said:


> He brings things on himself then always acts like the victim...Who wants to buy a bow with a one year to two maybe warranty...Thats about his average stay at any one company..Tried to tell the groupies this but now there eating crow...I love it....lmao....


Does bowtech still have a warranty? How about Elite? SA we will have to wait and see? I don't see where Kevin leaving has had all that much effect on the companies he left or Kevin himself.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Ladies and Gents

Whatever the issues are/were between Mr. Strother and SA the fact remains Kevin makes great bows and exceeds our expectations every year. I personally don't give a rats rear end where he is. If the bows are "that good" (which they have been in the past) I will shoot them. I still have bows from some of the companies that he designed for and I will not part with them. If his talent extends to HIS new company then my trend of keeping bows will continue. Lets get off the personal attacks and focus on the products about to be released.

I wish both Kevin and the companies he has designed for the best of luck. They all produce great bows. Drive on everyone and enjoy!!!!!

Just my 2 cents

David


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

jamesbowman said:


> All I can say is some of you have short memories and large pocket books. This same hype was produced on here last year as his company and his own line of bows bearing his name. And now he is going to compare specs on here against a bow bearing his name so you can buy a bow that no one has seen from his new bow company. Some of you would follow a blind mule into the desert with no water if is had KS painted on its rump.


:sign10:
hopefully they're not built in Jonestown...


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> May I ask...in your location of where you live, right between your join date and your post count...you have the words "where ever work is" does that means you have a problem holding a job???? Or maybe your the victim of bad "bosses" just asking...sorry to be so blunt.


Self employed since 1996 and going strong, so I'm familiar with difficulties in business, and as you know, as a self employed independant contractor yourself, that one must go where the work is if one wants to work. Pre 97 I did have a few different jobs, but bosses always have a problem with you when you clearly want their job
The problem with owning your own business, and especially say a manufacturing business, is that you no longer have just one boss like when you work for someONE, but you now have thousands(and hopefully thousands of thousands of bosses that PAY you. Kind of makes public perception of the head figure of the company ....Important.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

achiro said:


> Calling Elite 3 different companies is a stretch at best. :Rolleyes:


Pay attention, I said 3 ventures...for KS...Elite was I believe technically 2 companies.1. Strother owned Elite 2. J2 took over ownership of EA and Kevin was contract designer 3. EO bought EA from J2 and Kevin contracted with EO to design

How again is this a stretch??????


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok. I have a solution......Kevin, you bring all of your bows to the Iowa Deer Classic show in Des Moines, IA this coming spring. All of the fan boys come and wear red trunks. All of the KS "haters" come and wear black trunks. While all of you punch each others faces in...the rest of us who don't care where anyone works or what company they call home will shoot the bows and eat popcorn.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have even stated that if for some reason SA closed I would provide warranty parts at cost for the bows....not sure what else you want....my left arm as security deposit????


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

dtprice said:


> Ok. I have a solution......Kevin, you bring all of your bows to the Iowa Deer Classic show in Des Moines, IA this coming spring. All of the fan boys come and wear red trunks. All of the KS "haters" come and wear black trunks. While all of you punch each others faces in...the rest of us who don't care where anyone works or what company they call home will shoot the bows and eat popcorn.


I'll be over with everyone that wants to test shoot the bows.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll be over with everyone that wants to test shoot the bows.


Sounds great...I'll see you there.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

dtprice said:


> Ok. I have a solution......Kevin, you bring all of your bows to the Iowa Deer Classic show in Des Moines, IA this coming spring. All of the fan boys come and wear red trunks. All of the KS "haters" come and wear black trunks. While all of you punch each others faces in...the rest of us who don't care where anyone works or what company they call home will shoot the bows and eat popcorn.


I like popcorn
I want to shoot the bows
I wear blue, like I always do.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't like butter on my popcorn...and it has to be air popped!!!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't like butter on my popcorn...and it has to be air popped!!!!!


I just hate the smell. Movie theaters make me ill.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

So, who will need the larger trailer to bring their bows....KS or Karbon?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope this works.....smooth mod has the same front end DFC as the speed mod.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I hope this works.....smooth mod has the same front end DFC as the speed mod.


Looks like the let off will be a lot better. Does it feel significantly different between the infinity and the new bow?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes it does....most people have trouble at the back end of the draw cycle...thus the reason I made it drop off at the back of the draw cycle...and higher let off gives you a more comfortable valley for the ones who like to creep.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a nice jump in speed too. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

dtprice said:


> So, who will need the larger trailer to bring their bows....KS or Karbon?


LOL, 

I do like the DFC Kevin.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I hope this works.....smooth mod has the same front end DFC as the speed mod.


Looks good. Hope I do see your bows in Iowa this spring.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes it does....most people have trouble at the back end of the draw cycle...thus the reason I made it drop off at the back of the draw cycle...and higher let off gives you a more comfortable valley for the ones who like to creep.


On the speed mod it starts a little sooner too. I just think it is quite the job you have done to get the smooth mod to drop off quicker, have higher let off, and shoot quicker.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone know where they will be made at? Possibly in N. Idaho?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, in North Idaho.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, in North Idaho.


Have you started to get a dealer network together yet? Possibly one in western wisconsin?


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

no all we need is the name of the company and some pics of these bows!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hiring Kevin?! Im right down the road!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

The smooth mods look nice. I love the curve into the valley.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

vhunter said:


> The smooth mods look nice. I love the curve into the valley.


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the smooth mod. 

Should be a nice acceleration on the arrow too! :thumb:


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok Kevin stayed out of this thread until now. You said your taking your new bows to ohio, now i'm ticked off. If you can do that, I better see you here in Spokane at the Big Horn shoe in March haha. Remember i'ts only a few hundred mi. from your home so ya got to be here. On the seriuos side be sure and bring that expermintal bow I told you I wanted in the deleated thread 60 lb. 29 draw 400gr. arrow at 320fps. Know you said it can't be done but kind of understanding your mind set i'l bet you've been up till 2am every morning figuring out how to make one haha.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Iowa not Ohio sorry


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

K&K archery. Nice. I can't really make out you logo to well in your avatar. Can you post a bigger pic.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

kicker338 said:


> Ok Kevin stayed out of this thread until now. You said your taking your new bows to ohio, now i'm ticked off. If you can do that, I better see you here in Spokane at the Big Horn shoe in March haha. Remember i'ts only a few hundred mi. from your home so ya got to be here. On the seriuos side be sure and bring that expermintal bow I told you I wanted in the deleated thread 60 lb. 29 draw 400gr. arrow at 320fps. Know you said it can't be done but kind of understanding your mind set i'l bet you've been up till 2am every morning figuring out how to make one haha.


Iowa, not Ohio.....don't mess this up for me.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

So unless I'm messing something up, that's around 356 IBO for a 7" BH Bow!?!??:jam:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

achiro said:


> So unless I'm messing something up, that's around 356 IBO for a 7" BH Bow!?!??:jam:


You're dam close! :smile:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Our logo and name attached ....our slogan is "Where Accuracy and Speed Collide"


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kate designed the logo and came up with our slogan.....she is more than just beautiful.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Kate designed the logo and came up with our slogan.....she is more than just beautiful.


Amen. :wink:


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can you post some pics of Kate? lain:


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Our logo and name attached ....our slogan is "Where Accuracy and Speed Collide"


Cool Logo......just a suggestion...but I think it would be really cool to add some sort of 'Logo' under the Kevin and Kate Strother......my suggestion would be..perhaps a Horse named Traveler w/a Trojan warrior in the saddle.....j/k buddy...:wink:

Looks good...:thumbs_up


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Our logo and name attached ....our slogan is "Where Accuracy and Speed Collide"


Is that an angel's wing and devil's horns? Just wondering...that would suit all the drama around KS perfectly.


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

Go Kevin and do your thing.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Can you post some pics of Kate? lain:


LOL. I have some trading cards...









(KIDDING KEVIN)


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody imparticular doing the marketing?(es.Setting up dealerships)


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

My post has nothing to do with Karbon's post above mine.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you consider less stored energy(smoother/easier DFC), higher let off(80%+), easier to tune, rotating mods top and bottom for each draw length, less limb twist,ie...correct spacing and new cam design to help equalize the limb load, new cable holder, better valley, increased efficiency, smooth and speed mods, smooth mod on the 33" A-A, 7" brace bow is faster than a current Infinity, just a few of the advantages....oh yea...lower price.


Just by reading this, I don't think any of you current SA bow owners are gonna to buy from SA any longer! 

I only wish the breach of contract also means that Kevin can get his name back. ie SA can no longer use his name as a company. 

Otherwise, what is going to be the name of Kevin's new company ?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

PoppieWellie said:


> Just by reading this, I don't think any of you current SA bow owners are gonna to buy from SA any longer!
> 
> I only wish the breach of contract also means that Kevin can get his name back. ie SA can no longer use his name as a company.
> 
> Otherwise, what is going to be the name of Kevin's new company ?


You didn't read the posts before yours. He's got his name and new company banner above. K&K Archery


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

PoppieWellie said:


> Just by reading this, I don't think any of you current SA bow owners are gonna to buy from SA any longer!
> 
> I only wish the breach of contract also means that Kevin can get his name back. ie SA can no longer use his name as a company.
> 
> Otherwise, *what is going to be the name of Kevin's new company *?


Did you read any of the posts that are just above yours?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

COATED said:


> Cool Logo......just a suggestion...but I think it would be really cool to add some sort of 'Logo' under the Kevin and Kate Strother......my suggestion would be..perhaps a Horse named Traveler w/a Trojan warrior in the saddle.....j/k buddy...:wink:
> 
> Looks good...:thumbs_up


The slogan will be under the "Kevin & Kate Strother"..


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Kevin, is there any reason for your newer designs maxing out at 65lbs, rather 70? Just curious if theres something particular. Thanks, John.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

johnnybravoo77 said:


> Kevin, is there any reason for your newer designs maxing out at 65lbs, rather 70? Just curious if theres something particular. Thanks, John.


The bows will be available up to 100#, I just tested them at a normal hunting draw weight for most people.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bows will be available up to 100#, I just tested them at a normal hunting draw weight for most people.


It looks like in the PDF the bows were tested at 29.5 inches of draw?(correct if wrong please) Do you have any idea what the new bow would shoot a 400 grain arrow at 28/70 with speed mods. thanks


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Wheew. I'm not dead yet.
Chuck Norris could have killed me over the net.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The slogan will be under the "Kevin & Kate Strother"..


Kate and Kevin Strother


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I will take one with both types of mods in 30" 60lb. Good luck with the business. Your are definatley a step ahead of most being that you have made a good following and have a track record of making very nice bows. Hope to get to shoot one soon.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

JCO.Bowhunter said:


> It looks like in the PDF the bows were tested at 29.5 inches of draw?(correct if wrong please) Do you have any idea what the new bow would shoot a 400 grain arrow at 28/70 with speed mods. thanks


No they are at 29" of draw....the last 1/2" is just to verify you reached the bottom of the valley...the let off shown is the nominal let off not the effective.

The DL of the bow is determined at the lowest DW of the cycle.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Let see if this helps............


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, the pdf to jpeg convert isnt the best.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

All right I gotta ask. How about a nock travel map.


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Kevin, could I pm you? It's long and I don't want to post it here.

Thx


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

V,

Much improved...this is why I have a mod rotating top and bottom for EVERY DL....keeps the feed out rate the same.

Kate will be posting an announcement in the Manufactures section shortly....it answers some of the questions and creates more I'm sure...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Let's all go to the Manufacturer's section, shall we. :tongue:


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Will Crackers be doing the strings or ???? I was very impressed with the Infinity strings.


----------



## TeamDestroyer (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess I thought Kevin started His Own Bow company??? I tried to get My local dealer/pro shop to carry what I thought was his line of bows.. 


No doubt Kevin is a master mind like James Bond When it comes to Bows... I guess I am still scratching my head here...


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

If the draw force curves and speeds posted are accurate, then the new designs have to be significantly more efficient than the Infinity. Are we starting to push the theoretical limits???


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like Kevin is going for broke! Good luck and hope you can get this new company launched! All the logistics of getting everything lined up must be mind boggling.

By the way, if you need a structural analyst to optimize any components for mass, stiffness, or strength give me a call.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes it does....most people have trouble at the back end of the draw cycle...thus the reason I made it drop off at the back of the draw cycle...and higher let off gives you a more comfortable valley for the ones who like to creep.


How about those of us who like to hold in back without the creep? Super speed mods????


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

So what about the limbs????????? Are we seriously going this route again?????????????????????



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am a blessed man....beautiful wife....wonderful kids.....loving family.....great church we attend....good TRUE friends...some even on AT....LOL..... make a living doing what I like to do.....bringing the best bows I can to the market....God blessed me with whatever ability I have to design bows.
> 
> So what about the limbs?????? Are we going this route again??????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

Kevin, I apologize if this question was ask! What is the mass weight of these bows? 
Thank you Rodney


----------



## scholz (Mar 10, 2007)

how about making a lower end bow not low end but a little cheaper for the people who cant afford a 700 plus dollar bow that would be great and i also think you would sell them like hot cakes cus i would buy one cant see my self buying a 700 dollar bow when a 400 dollar bow can do the same thing with the economy and all (mostly the loved one wont allow me to spend that kind of money) but it would be great and i would probably buy one or be able to buy one just a thought


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I get dibs on a bow after Hipster....


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Kevin,

You stated your cams will be made from 7075.
Why not make the bow's riser from 7075 too, along with Type III anodizing, and offer some 3 track cams. :thumbs_up
Sure, it would be expensive, but, I believe, you could sell a few. :thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking into the 7075 for risers also....Type III is what the Stingray Stabilizers have on them.....we have some neat options on the cams and all the coatings.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You stated your cams will be made from 7075.
> Why not make the bow's riser from 7075 too, along with Type III anodizing, and offer some 3 track cams. :thumbs_up
> Sure, it would be expensive, but, I believe, you could sell a few. :thumbs_up


For those that don't know :set1_thinking: Whats the difference? Strength alone or weight ?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

more i read the more i want one. specs wise it sounds perfect to me. price even sounds good to me. nothing out of line there


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Aggieland said:


> For those that don't know :set1_thinking: Whats the difference? Strength alone or weight ?


7075 is far stronger, tougher, and abrasion resistant than the 6061 risers most all bows are made from.
7075 is a bit heavier and a little more vibration prone but, with today's vibration dampeners, should pose no problem.
They're more expensive to produce too but worth every penny, imo.
My Renegade 8 bow is made from 7000 series aluminum and it's awesome. :thumbs_up
I have been trying to get bow manufacturers to make risers from 7075 for years but they don't listen. :no:
A few have in the past but not many in the last few years.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Just so you know, Kevin just PMed me and I'm first on the "list" for the 35" ATA bow.


































Kidding.... about being 1st. I think. :tongue: But those specs are unreal. I can't wait.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sagittarius said:


> 7075 is far stronger, tougher, and abrasion resistant than the 6061 risers most all bows are made from.
> 7075 is a bit heavier and a little more vibration prone but, with today's vibration dampeners, should pose no problem.
> They're more expensive to produce too but worth every penny, imo.
> My Renegade 8 bow is made from 7000 series aluminum and it's awesome. :thumbs_up
> ...


There are actually even better 7000 series than 7075 for making parts from.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm looking into the 7075 for risers also....Type III is what the Stingray Stabilizers have on them.....we have some neat options on the cams and all the coatings.


There is a couple people here you may want to talk to for the latest greatest composites for risers. They have been asking me why you "guys" dont use them every time they come in the shop.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

K&K Archery ?

There's an old Korean Manufacturer named K&K , producing archery accessories since a couple of years ......


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

In 2012 the new new companies name will be?????


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There are actually even better 7000 series than 7075 for making parts from.


I have heard that too, Kevin.
PSE claims the cams for their Omen are made from a new superior strength aluminum but I forgot what it's called.
7020 is similar to 7075 with a bit less strength but better dampening qualities.
Let me know which type you can build a bow from for me.


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I wanna know too.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Interesting point of view...


Hmmm....


----------



## Artemiz (Jan 13, 2010)

Any idea what the Draw Cycle Efficiency will be?


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

OK, I have to ask. I see Kate and your name on your banner, but should we "do better research" to determine if you actually are a part of this company or not?


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

Huff/MO said:


> Don't worry, they'll play a non-cupcake soon and the honeymoon will be over.





tapout155 said:


> All you Buckeye haters are the same.


Hmmm, how'd that Wisconsin game work out for you?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Huff/MO said:


> Hmmm, how'd that Wisconsin game work out for you?


I knew you would put something up!!


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> I knew you would put something up!!


I had to...


----------



## bowsandcues (Aug 25, 2009)

is it just me or did anyone else out there think they bought a kevin strothers bow when they went out spent over 800 on there sr-71 or there vanquish, or what ever you waited in line to get for months....ill be honest i feel like i have been been misleaded, and that these bows where misreprsented. i was told buy one dealer that these bows where not only designed by kevin, but also assembled by him and one other guy and that is what was taking so long.........now this sounds like a big money making bunch of bull sh#!......ive been a mathews owner for 10 years from to q 32 to the outback, and then the monster, the best bow is a matter of opinion, its kind of like ford, chevy and dodge the owner always thinks his is the best, but when one of those guys in 2002 went out ordered him a new Jaguar and spent 50 grand and then found out it was really just a jag built by ford, i am sure he felt like he just bought a 50,000 dollar taurus.......So here is my question did you have any part of building my sr-71,or did you have anything to do with over seeing of the quality of these bows, because when i bought it i thought i was buying a custom made bow, built by the best bow designer in the country, and now i feel like i really dont know what kind of bow i own..when you attached your name to it did you inspect the bows did you make sure they lived up to the quality that is associated with your name, i love my sr 71 it is the all around best bow i have ever owned, i guess i just want to know if you feel the same way about these bows before your "New Official Line" comes out...i really do not mean any disrespect to you because we all know you are the best, but i have close to 1500 in my bow, and was wondering if we all really just get sucked into a big marketing scam?


----------



## showmehntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Yup....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

bowsandcues said:


> is it just me or did anyone else out there think they bought a kevin strothers bow when they went out spent over 800 on there sr-71 or there vanquish, or what ever you waited in line to get for months....ill be honest i feel like i have been been misleaded, and that these bows where misreprsented. i was told buy one dealer that these bows where not only designed by kevin, but also assembled by him and one other guy and that is what was taking so long.........now this sounds like a big money making bunch of bull sh#!......ive been a mathews owner for 10 years from to q 32 to the outback, and then the monster, the best bow is a matter of opinion, its kind of like ford, chevy and dodge the owner always thinks his is the best, but when one of those guys in 2002 went out ordered him a new Jaguar and spent 50 grand and then found out it was really just a jag built by ford, i am sure he felt like he just bought a 50,000 dollar taurus.......So here is my question did you have any part of building my sr-71,or did you have anything to do with over seeing of the quality of these bows, because when i bought it i thought i was buying a custom made bow, built by the best bow designer in the country, and now i feel like i really dont know what kind of bow i own..when you attached your name to it did you inspect the bows did you make sure they lived up to the quality that is associated with your name, i love my sr 71 it is the all around best bow i have ever owned, i guess i just want to know if you feel the same way about these bows before your "New Official Line" comes out...i really do not mean any disrespect to you because we all know you are the best, but i have close to 1500 in my bow, and was wondering if we all really just get sucked into a big marketing scam?


I never owned ANY of SA, never said I did. I was dumb enough to let my name be used because I thought the relationship would be for years and years. I along with Greg built the bows for about 4 months, then SA decided that they could do it in MI. I truly wish my name was no longer associated with the company...I asked them to change it to Park, Upper or Lueken Archery several times.

I told them it was a mistake to have assembly done by people with 2 weeks of bow knowledge....but they were smarter than me by this time about bows....they had assembled their first bow ever, 3 months prior to this decision to move assembly.

I was suppose to have the final approval on all parts, but again this didn't happen. So, don't think that I am not upset about the whole fiasco, and the quality of the bows that were shipped out...the bows have my name on them and they aren't up to specs. I never saw a single bow after assembly moved, nor parts from new suppliers. 

I hope the bow is correct and you enjoy shooting it for years to come.

Maybe I'll be like Matt and be able to buy my last name back soon.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I never owned ANY of SA, never said I did. I was dumb enough to let my name be used because I thought the relationship would be for years and years. I along with Greg built the bows for about 4 months, then SA decided that they could do it in MI. I truly wish my name was no longer associated with the company...I asked them to change it to Park, Upper or Lueken Archery several times.
> 
> I told them it was a mistake to have assembly done by people with 2 weeks of bow knowledge....but they were smarter than me by this time about bows....they had assembled their first bow ever, 3 months prior to this decision to move assembly.
> 
> ...


 So long as you keep it real in the marketing campaign I'll be glad to see that happen for you lol


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

KurtVL said:


> First like any Designer he is always thinking/designing something
> 
> Ive heard rumors that he will have a line out (I don't know through who or if it's going to be his) this year
> 
> ...


u wont jump on his bandwagon ,BUT, you are already a dealer i see! amazing....no one does what they say anymore.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

ventilator44 said:


> u wont jump on his bandwagon ,BUT, you are already a dealer i see! amazing....no one does what they say anymore.


KurtLV is not a dealer. read a little closer.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Where and when did we meet? Just curious since you seem to be the authority on my personal life.


:behindsof


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Why did you TTT this?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

And it won't let me go past to the last page?


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Beentown said:


> Why did you TTT this?


probably a told you so moment!


----------

